#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Дхарани Будды Акхшобья, которая тщательно очищает все кармические омрачения

## Dechen Zangmo

Дхарани Будды Акхшобья, которая тщательно очищает все кармические омрачения

http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/texts/1187/

Акшобхья означает «Бесстрастный» или «Непоколебимый». Зеркальная Мудрость Акшобхьи отображает все бестрепетно и беспристрастно, выявляя истинную природу вещей. Один текст гласит: «Точно так же, как некто видит в зеркале свое отражение, и Дхармакая отражается в Зеркале Мудрости».
Зеркальная Мудрость излечивает от яда ненависти и гнева.
http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/news/1188/

Молитву-пожелание об устройстве чистой земли Защитника Акшобхьи переданной на кагью монламе ЕС Кармапой можно прочитать
http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/texts/1011/

Подробно прочитать о Будде Акшобхья http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/texts/1013/

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Ometoff (12.03.2016), Yoshka (27.03.2013), Германн (27.03.2013), Кунсанг (25.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2013), Эделизи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Pasha

У кого бы лунг получить?

----------


## Нико

> У кого бы лунг получить?


У Далай-ламы?

----------


## Вова Л.

> У кого бы лунг получить?


На дхарани не нужен

----------


## Вова Л.

Набрал странички с Дхарани, если кто-то хочет на шее носить или в барабанчик положить (для барабанчика тут, на сайт не влазил).

----------

Aion (28.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (27.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

То есть, надел на шею дхарани, и можно самому умом не заниматься. Она сделает всё за человека, правильно понимаю?

----------

Bob (27.03.2013), Жека (27.03.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> То есть, надел на шею дхарани, и можно самому умом не заниматься. Она сделает всё за человека, правильно понимаю?


Не правильно.

----------

Aion (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Не правильно.


А тогда как? Я просто не понимаю механизма действия подобных предметов.

----------

Bob (27.03.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А тогда как? Я просто не понимаю механизма действия подобных предметов.


Как было написано в каком-то компютероном мануале "Если в этой книге вы что-то не понимаете, значит это к вам не относится".

ПС В Тхераваде, кстати, монахи различные защитные татухи носят.

----------

Aion (28.03.2013), Аньезка (27.03.2013), Дордже (27.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Как было написано в каком-то компютероном мануале "Если в этой книге вы что-то не понимаете, значит это к вам не относится".
> 
> ПС В Тхераваде, кстати, монахи различные защитные татухи носят.


А в Америке негров линчуют,

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А тогда как? Я просто не понимаю механизма действия подобных предметов.


А механизм действия кармы понимаете?

----------

Aion (28.03.2013), Аньезка (27.03.2013), Джигме (29.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Не, ну в самом деле хочется понять, каким образом действуют подобного рода обереги, раз люди ими пользуются. В суттах ничего подобного я до сих пор не нашла, а эзотерическим книгам не верю - поэтому спрашиваю у форума. Или это какая-то запретная тема, которой нельзя интересоваться




> А механизм действия кармы понимаете?


 - это понимаю. В этой жизни мы наблюдаем результат созревшей кармы предыдущих (не обязательно последней) жизней, параллельно накапливая с помощью своих же действий кармические семена. которым суждено (или не суждено взойти). Так же можем исчерпывать как дурную, так и хорошую карму. Ну и состояния ума влияют на то, взойдут кармические семена или нет. Так вкратце.

**Как было написано в каком-то компютероном мануале "Если в этой книге вы что-то не понимаете, значит это к вам не относится".** - а компьютернный мануал - авторитетный источник в буддизме?

----------

Bob (27.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не, ну в самом деле хочется понять, каким образом действуют подобного рода обереги, раз люди ими пользуются. В суттах ничего подобного я до сих пор не нашла, а эзотерическим книгам не верю - поэтому спрашиваю у форума. Или это какая-то запретная тема, которой нельзя интересоваться


Пси-хо-ло-ги-чес-ким образом, как минимум. : )

----------

Марина В (28.03.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В этой жизни мы наблюдаем результат созревшей кармы предыдущих (не обязательно последней) жизней, параллельно накапливая с помощью своих же действий кармические семена. которым суждено (или не суждено взойти). Так же можем исчерпывать как дурную, так и хорошую карму. Ну и состояния ума влияют на то, взойдут кармические семена или нет. Так вкратце.


Вы вешаете на шею дхарани, это меняет состояние вашего ума и таким образом влияет на то, взойдут кармические семена или нет.

----------

Джигме (29.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.03.2013), Дордже (27.03.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Не, ну в самом деле хочется понять, каким образом действуют подобного рода обереги, раз люди ими пользуются.


на самом деле вам не понять хочется, а подчеркнуть что в сутрах этого нет. в Кангьюре зато есть. "Миша все фигня, давай по новой" (с)

----------


## Наталья

> на самом деле вам не понять хочется, а подчеркнуть что в сутрах этого нет. в Кангьюре зато есть. "Миша все фигня, давай по новой" (с)


Нет. я хочу разобраться в механизмах тонких взаимодействий.
А можно ссылочку?

**Вы вешаете на шею дхарани, это меняет состояние вашего ума и таким образом влияет на то, взойдут кармические семена или нет.** - то есть памятование о дхарани помогает человеку обуздать гнев, чувственное желание и т.д? С дхарани на шее он не способен впадать в омрачения? Но если вдруг этой вещицы на нем не окажется, то он не сможет обуздать негативные чувства?

----------


## Нико

> Нет. я хочу разобраться в механизмах тонких взаимодействий.
> А можно ссылочку?



Буддой вот станете, будет тогда и ссылочка. В механизмах тонких кармических взаимодействий только Будда может разобраться.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (27.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Буддой вот станете, будет тогда и ссылочка. В механизмах тонких кармических взаимодействий только Будда может разобраться.


Я думаю, Будде такая ссылочка не нужна, он и так всё знает, а вот не обладающим совершенным знанием, вроде меня, не помешает.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю, Будде такая ссылочка не нужна, он и так всё знает, а вот не обладающим совершенным знанием, вроде меня, не помешает.


Нам всем не помешает. Но всё равно не понять, почему у павлина такое-то перо -- такого-то цвета. Что за тонкий механизм к этому привёл???

----------


## Наталья

Нико, вот уводите вы разговор в сторону. Если уж неуместный вопрос задала - так бы сразу и сказали. Вот всё-таки предпочитаю прямой ответ на заданный вопрос, иначе можно подумать, что собеседник сам не до конца представляет что и как происходит.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Нет. я хочу разобраться в механизмах тонких взаимодействий.
> А можно ссылочку?


Ссылочку на Кангьюр? сорри он на Тибетском\Китайском, есть переводы избранных сутр\дхарани, вот пример освобождения посредством слушания или ношения, там по тексту. Есть примеры освобождающих дхарани посредством простого смотрения.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (27.03.2013), Наталья (27.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вот уводите вы разговор в сторону. Если уж неуместный вопрос задала - так бы сразу и сказали. Вот всё-таки предпочитаю прямой ответ на заданный вопрос, иначе можно подумать, что собеседник сам не до конца представляет что и как происходит.


Так я постаралась всячески как можно прямее ответить. Тонкие механизмы кармы знает только Будда.

----------


## Наталья

Всё равно в голове не укладывается. То есть человек, откровенный подонок, убивший отца, мать и кучу народа, вдруг станет святее Папы Римского, только за переписывание, слушание, подношение этой мантре? Эта сутра перечеркивает все остальные учения Будды. Воруй, убивай, с гусями балуйся, главное мантру прочитай и все.

----------


## Нико

> Всё равно в голове не укладывается. То есть человек, откровенный подонок, убивший отца, мать и кучу народа, вдруг станет святее Папы Римского, только за переписывание, слушание, подношение этой мантре? Эта сутра перечеркивает все остальные учения Будды. Воруй, убивай, с гусями балуйся, главное мантру прочитай и все.


Не так.

----------


## Наталья

А как?

----------


## Greedy

> Что за тонкий механизм к этому привёл???


Сей тонкий механизм называется интерференция в тонких плёнках.
А вот обсуждать, что надо сделать, чтобы родится павлином - это ненаучно.

----------


## Нико

> То есть, надел на шею дхарани, и можно самому умом не заниматься. Она сделает всё за человека, правильно понимаю?


Никакая дхарани за человека ничего не сделает. Хоть на шею повесь, хоть на стенку. Это человек должен сделать так, чтобы дхарани или мантры ему помогли. Всё зависит от настроя ума.

----------


## Нико

> Сей тонкий механизм называется интерференция в тонких плёнках.
> А вот обсуждать, что надо сделать, чтобы родится павлином - это ненаучно.


Я не знаю, что такое "интерференция в тонких плёнках". И, честно говоря, даже знать не хочу. 
Про желание рождения павлином тут никто даже и не говорит. Это просто пример из классических текстов о том, почему никто, кроме Будды, не знает, от какой такой кармы у павлина -- такие-то и такие-то перья.  :Frown:

----------


## Наталья

> Никакая дхарани за человека ничего не сделает. Хоть на шею повесь, хоть на стенку. Это человек должен сделать так, чтобы дхарани или мантры ему помогли. Всё зависит от настроя ума.


- в таком случае какая в них необходимость?

----------


## Нико

> - в таком случае какая в них необходимость?


Помогают-таки. )

----------


## Наталья

> Помогают-таки. )


 - а это не вариант ли магического мышления, когда используем что-то, лишь бы помогало, без знания механизмов, причин и следствий, без попыток анализа? 
Будда так-то это сильно не приветствовал. Он был за осознанность.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ритл

А когда и где появились первые дхарани?

----------


## Нико

> - а это не вариант ли магического мышления, когда используем что-то, лишь бы помогало, без знания механизмов, причин и следствий, без попыток анализа? 
> Будда так-то это сильно не приветствовал. Он был за осознанность.


Дхарани и мантры -- это просто данность в буддизме. Их логически осознать не представляется вероятным.

----------

Ometoff (12.03.2016), Дордже (27.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Дхарани и мантры -- это просто данность в буддизме. Их логически осознать не представляется вероятным.


Я слышала такую версию, что мантра - это композиция слогов, подобранных так, чтобы своим звучанием гармонизировать сознание (то есть, переводя на современный - с точки зрения нейрофизиологии воздействует на мозг благотворно), и повторение мантры позволяет уму сосредоточиться только на ней, а не блуждать. По моему мнению - очень здравое объяснение.

----------


## Нико

> Я слышала такую версию, что мантра - это композиция слогов, подобранных так, чтобы своим звучанием гармонизировать сознание (то есть, переводя на современный - с точки зрения нейрофизиологии воздействует на мозг благотворно), и повторение мантры позволяет уму сосредоточиться только на ней, а не блуждать. По моему мнению - очень здравое объяснение.


"Мантра" -- это, в переводе с санкрита, "защита" или "охрана ума". Насчёт "гармонизации сознания" точно сказать не могу. (

----------


## Дордже

> - а это не вариант ли магического мышления, когда используем что-то, лишь бы помогало, без знания механизмов, причин и следствий, без попыток анализа? 
> Будда так-то это сильно не приветствовал. Он был за осознанность.


Ну вот смотрите, началось то что началось. Зачем мерить океан своим колодцем? вашей традиции дхарани не положены, по вашему это не от Будды. по нашему от Будды.и мы принимаем это как есть. для меня вы сейчас копаетесь в словах Будды, а это совсем не айс..

Если будете читать эту дхарани будете жить дольше это факт. Имхо заслуга накапливается от чтения, но мне без разницы тк я просто доверяю

----------

Ometoff (12.03.2016)

----------


## Дордже

> А когда и где появились первые дхарани?


если вы внимательно прочитаете хоть одну дхарани,они как правило начинаются, с того что Благословенный слышал то-то и то-то от того-то и того-то и преподает народу для этого, следовательно мантры из дхарани были до Будды Шакьямуни

----------

Ритл (27.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Мантра" -- это, в переводе с санкрита, "защита" или "охрана ума". Насчёт "гармонизации сознания" точно сказать не могу. (


Из Монье-Вильямса:

*mantra*

-- m. (rarely n. ; ifc. f. %{A}) , `" instrument of thought "' , speech , sacred text or speech , a prayer or song of praise RV. AV. TS. 
-- a Vedic hymn or sacrificial formula , that portion of the Veda which contains the texts called %{Rc} or %{yajus} or %{sAman} (q.v.) as opp. to the Bra1hmana and Upanishad portion (see IW. 5 &c.) Br. Gr2S3rS. &c. [786,1] 
-- a sacred formula addressed to any individual deity (e.g. %{om} %{zivAya} %{namaH}) RTL. 61 a mystical verse or magical formula (sometimes personified) , incantation , charm , spell (esp. in modern times employed by the S3a1ktas to acquire superhuman powers ; the primary Mantras being held to be 70 millions in number and the secondary innumerable RTL. 197-202) RV. (i , 147 , 4) A1s3vS3r. Mn. Katha1s. Sus3r.
Т.е., корнями мантры/дхарани (это, зачастую, синонимы) уходят в Веды.

----------

Марина В (28.03.2013), Ритл (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ритл

По моему скромному мнению все зависит от точки зрения. Если человек не верит в силу мантры и дхарани, ему не стоит этим заниматься. а если верит, то поможет. Чем сильнее вера, тем результативнее.

----------

Aion (28.03.2013), Нико (27.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я слышала такую версию, что мантра - это композиция слогов, подобранных так, чтобы своим звучанием гармонизировать сознание (то есть, переводя на современный - с точки зрения нейрофизиологии воздействует на мозг благотворно), и повторение мантры позволяет уму сосредоточиться только на ней, а не блуждать. По моему мнению - очень здравое объяснение.


Да, вполне здравое...
Мантры/дхарани, действительно, помогают удерживать ум от блужданий. : )
_dhArANI_ -- от корня _dhRRi_: to hold bear (also bring forth), carry, maintain, preserve, keep, possess, have, use, employ, practise, undergo/

----------

Марина В (28.03.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет. я хочу разобраться в механизмах тонких взаимодействий.
> А можно ссылочку?
> 
> **Вы вешаете на шею дхарани, это меняет состояние вашего ума и таким образом влияет на то, взойдут кармические семена или нет.** - то есть памятование о дхарани помогает человеку обуздать гнев, чувственное желание и т.д? С дхарани на шее он не способен впадать в омрачения? Но если вдруг этой вещицы на нем не окажется, то он не сможет обуздать негативные чувства?


Да, как я понимаю, это именно так и происходит. IMHO, если упрощённо, дхарани или мантра —это сокращённое символическое обозначение сутры (или тантры), и сосредотачиваясь на мантре или дхарани мы её припоминаем, и это воздействует на ум соответствующим образом. И если человек носит дхарани на шее, зная о том, что он её носит на шее, это так же _помогает_ (а не 100% гарантирует) не впадать в омрачения. Люди ведь далеко не рациональны, и на поведение влияет огромное количество всяких мелочей. Например, стоит только сосредоточиться на костюме, который на вас надет, выправляется осанка и начинаешь вести себя сдержаннее  :Smilie:  А если сосредоточиться на дхарани или мантре, точно так же выправляется ум.




> - а это не вариант ли магического мышления, когда используем что-то, лишь бы помогало, без знания механизмов, причин и следствий, без попыток анализа? 
> Будда так-то это сильно не приветствовал. Он был за осознанность.


Осознанность это не то же, что интеллектуальный анализ и рационализация.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (28.03.2013), Германн (28.03.2013), Джигме (29.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (28.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (28.03.2013), Эделизи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

В раннем Учении Будды не было, конечно, никаких дхарани и мантр. Это все появилось посла сращивания буддизма с индуизмом и перенимании первым всевозможных магических ритуалов и обрядов, в том числа, для "очищения" кармы.
Сам Будда и его ученики неоднократно указывали брахманам на бесполезность внешних очищений.
Вот например монахиня высмеивает брахмана, который омывался в воде:" Ну кто сказал тебе такое: один незнающий - другому? Воистину, от омовения "освобождаешься от зла"? Тогда к Брахме вознесутся лягушки, змеи, крокодилы, другие жители воды!"
Вера в очищение посредством внешних ритуалов в Дхамме принадлежит к одной из самых низших уз (силаббата парамаса на пали), не преодолев которую человек не может достичь первой ступени святости- сотапанны.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Игорь Лещенко (28.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013), Топпер- (29.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В раннем Учении Будды не было, конечно, никаких дхарани и мантр.


Это вопрос веры.
Тем более что в оставшихся текстах другой традиции раннего буддизма (если верить Википедии) - дхарани-питака таки есть

----------

Ашвария (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Это не вопрос веры, это вопрос науки и лингвистики. В Палийском Каноне и китайских агамах таких идей нет, более того, есть вещи, которые прямо противоположны этим идеям. 
Я как бы понимаю, что говорю в пустоту, но  :Wink:

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Игорь Лещенко (28.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013), Топпер- (29.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это не вопрос веры, это вопрос науки и лингвистики. В Палийском Каноне и китайских агамах таких идей нет, более того, есть вещи, которые прямо противоположны этим идеям. 
> Я как бы понимаю, что говорю в пустоту, но


См. выше. Ранний буддизм не ограничивался ПК и китайскими агамами.
впрочем если хотите устроить очередной холивар, ваше право

----------


## Жека

> См. выше. Ранний буддизм не ограничивался ПК и китайскими агамами.
> впрочем если хотите устроить очередной холивар, ваше право


Да какой холивар. Для меня тут все очевидно. Будда никогда не советовал "очищать" карму, и тем более - с помощью какой- то магии. Он советовал отказаться от неблагого (акусала) и построить нравственность, но это же так скучно, я понимаю. То ли дело повесить на шею что- нибудь в надежде, что все очистилось. Еще такие объявления в сети есть:" Чищу карму. Недорого. Эффективно".
Кстати, как вы проверяте результат, сколько уже очистилось, а сколько - осталось? )

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013), Топпер- (29.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да какой холивар. Для меня тут все очевидно. Будда никогда не советовал "очищать" карму, и тем более - с помощью какой- то магии. Он советовал отказаться от неблагого (акусала) и построить нравственность, но это же так скучно, я понимаю. То ли дело повесить на шею что- нибудь в надежде, что все очистилось. Еще такие объявления в сети есть:" Чищу карму. Недорого. Эффективно".
> Кстати, как вы проверяте результат, сколько уже очистилось, а сколько - осталось? )


А вы  - это весь буддизм и вершина научной мысли? Вы были рядом с Шакьямуни когда он что-то разъяснял? Записывали всё под диктовку? Снова вспоминается анекдот про адвентистов седьмого дня и то что они считают, что единственные спаслись.  :Smilie: 

Вместо того чтобы волну гнать - прочтите хотя бы описание дхарани. Что-то там не видно, что очистится карма, если повязать.
За сим отписываюсь. 

Жека. Не стоит писать в стиле "Я Пастернака не читал, но..."
Это смешит

----------

Ашвария (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013), Дхармананда (28.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А вы  - это весь буддизм и вершина научной мысли? Вы были рядом с Шакьямуни когда он что-то разъяснял? Записывали всё под диктовку? Снова вспоминается анекдот про адвентистов седьмого дня и то что они считают, что единственные спаслись. 
> 
> Вместо того чтобы волну гнать - прочтите хотя бы описание дхарани. Что-то там не видно, что очистится карма, если повязать.
> За сим отписываюсь. 
> 
> Жека. Не стоит писать в стиле "Я Пастернака не читал, но..."
> Это смешит


Мне кажется, лучше здесь спросить себя: а почему мне хочется верить в сказки? Почему я хочу верить в мистику, которая, очевидно, противоречит даже самому общему знанию о буддизме как о религии, где нет места слепой вере? Уж тогда логичнее метнуться в любую теистическую религию, где на вере и основано все.
Почему не читал? Вот читаю вашего Пастернака.  :Cry:  Это сильно, конечно )) засим тоже откланиваюсь, ибо сказками и мифами интересовалась лет так дцать тому назад.

Это ритуал дхарани мантры. Если вы будете читать ее продолжительное время, вся карма, переходящая из жизни в жизнь, будет очищена. Если вы будете читать ее три раза каждый день, даже карма пяти чудовищных деяний будет очищена. Если вы прочитаете ее один раз, плохие знаки, плохие сны и неблагоприятности будут устранена. Если вы будете держать ее на теле или напишите на свитке и будете носить вокруг шеи, преждевременная смерть никогда не наступит. Если кто-либо  , преисполненный состраданием, прочитает ее в поле слышимости дикого животного, птицы, человеческого существа или асуры, когда они умирают, то это существо не родится в нижних мирах. Либо, когда кто-либо  умер, если вы произнесете имя умершего и прочитаете дхарани для него с любовью и состраданием сотню, тысячу или сотню тысяч раз, то это существо будет мгновенно освобождено, даже если оно родилось в аду.

----------

Наталья (28.03.2013), Топпер- (29.03.2013)

----------


## Aion

> - а это не вариант ли магического мышления, когда используем что-то, лишь бы помогало, без знания механизмов, причин и следствий, без попыток анализа? 
> Будда так-то это сильно не приветствовал. Он был за осознанность.


Однако, не всё можно помыслить:



> Обретение великих заслуг
> 
> Об этом в "Дхарани барабанной дроби бессмертия" сказано:
> 
> "Победоносный неохватен мыслью. 
> Священное Ученье тоже мыслью не объять. 
> Собрание Святое неохватно мыслью. 
> От веры в неохватное 
> необозримы и плоды заслуг".
> ...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне кажется, лучше здесь спросить себя: а почему мне хочется верить в сказки? Почему я хочу верить в мистику, которая, очевидно, противоречит даже самому общему знанию о буддизме как о религии, где нет места слепой вере?


Лучше пусть другие спросят себя: а почему мне хочется верить в буддизм с его _сказками_ о карме и перерождениях, а не в сциентизм, в котором, _в отличие от буддизма_, действительно нет места мистике? И почему мне хочется выдавать _своё_ знание о буддизме за общее, и утверждать, что в буддизме нет места тому, что _я лично_ не хочу там видеть?

Если бы мне не хотелось верить в сказки, я был бы сциентистом, тем более, что научная картина мира привычнее и требует для понимания гораздо меньше усилий, нежели буддизм. Но буддизм мне кажется _интереснее_ научного мировоззрения, поэтому я предпочитаю верить в то, что с научной точки зрения является сказками, нежели пытаться ограничить буддизм только тем, что вписывается в научное мировоззрение (или тем паче, в моё собственное мировоззрение).

----------

Aion (28.03.2013), Bob (28.03.2013), Lion Miller (28.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (28.03.2013), Вова Л. (28.03.2013), Германн (28.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013), Дхармананда (28.03.2013), Карма Палджор (28.03.2013), Эделизи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне кажется, лучше здесь спросить себя: а почему мне хочется верить в сказки? Почему я хочу верить в мистику, которая, очевидно, противоречит даже самому общему знанию о буддизме как о религии, где нет места слепой вере?


Жека, а вы в асуров и дэвов-то верите? Как они там рационально описываются? Встречали ли вы их в преддхьяновых состояниях? Что они (дэвы и асуры-то) вообще забыли в буддизме, где нет места слепой вере? А также - чем занимался Махамаугдальяна по жизни? Да и Будда со своими проявлениями сиддх. Не проще ли его назвать "разобравшимся со своим подсознанием фокусником, который своими фокусами психотерапевтически помогал другим людям"?

Не является ли весь правильный буддизм такой уловкой, прячущей суть крутой психопрактики и рационального подхода в обёртку народных верований и суеверий? И если является - то почему бы не Гоенкой вообще заниматься, там никаких заморочек со всякой мистикой-шмистикой точно нет, один лишь ТАКОЙ НАУЧНЫЙ рационализм?

----------

Alex (28.03.2013), Вольдемар (28.03.2013), Карма Палджор (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Shus

> В раннем Учении Будды не было, конечно, никаких дхарани и мантр. Это все появилось посла сращивания буддизма с индуизмом и перенимании первым всевозможных магических ритуалов и обрядов, в том числа, для "очищения" кармы.


Была такая Дхармагуптака, которая образовалась после 3-го Собора (3 в. до н.э.). Так вот у них была Дхарани-питака и техники соответствующие. Кстати для тхеравадинов они вроде бы не считались еретиками, т.к. были как и  ланикийская тхеравада ветвью Вибхаджьявады и разногласия у них были не догматические. 
Вот с осторожностью можно прочитать: Vibhajyavāda




> Вера в очищение посредством внешних ритуалов в Дхамме принадлежит к одной из самых низших уз (силаббата парамаса на пали), не преодолев которую человек не может достичь первой ступени святости- сотапанны.


Это да. 
Только верующие (народные буддисты) все равно воспринимают паритту как-то примерно так.

----------

Германн (28.03.2013), Карма Палджор (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ребята, ну есть подводимые с разными типами восприятия. И даже, если думать, что будда не учил всяким мантрам и так далее, посмотрите Вы на самих себя и на людей рядом. Детям рассказывают о жизни в определенном ключе, а плюшевый мишка рядом является защитником от чудовищ :Smilie:  И это РАБОТАЕТ. Каждый период практики у нас сопровождается своими опорами. Которые постепенно отпускаются. А как иначе прорабатывать свой ум?

Неужели Вы думаете, что тибетские мудрые учителя занимаются ерундой и не понимают пустотности явлений? Но они помогают ученикам с определенным типом восприятия получить те опоры, которые на данный момент полезны, и многие люди просто не в состоянии продвигаться без простираний, коры и прочего. 

Любой из нас в буддизме опирается на внешнее - тем или иным образом, потому как ум, опираясь на него позволяет трансформировать внутреннее. Жека и Наталья - у Вас дома вообще нет статуи или изображения Будды? Алтаря? Перед которым Вы медитируете? Вы не кладете буддийские на почетное место и так далее? А вера в Три Драгоценности и принятие Прибежища - это не навроде дхарани? :Smilie: 

Если какой-то обект позволяет развивать искреннюю мотивацию, усердие, памятование - почему бы не иметь его с собой? Вы только посмотрите на представителей Тхеравады - сколько у них там всяких украшений, ритуальных предметов и прочего, а не только сухой ПК :Smilie: 

Вопрос всегда в том, что является искусными методами для помощи в практике конкретному существу. Есть подводимые с разными воспринимающими способностями. Каждому надо свое. Тупой человек не может осознать писания - но он может копить заслуги искренней молитвой, например. И если кому-то нужна будет нарисованная корова для того, чтобы практика стронулась, нужно по возможности дать человеку такую корову - Уж этому Будда еще как учил - давая указания согласно восприятию конкретного существа.

И это не повод для типичного холивара тхеравада-тиб.буддизм. КАЖДЫЙ из вас опирается в той или иной мере на внешнее и на веру в определенные объекты - загляните-ка в себя. :Smilie: 



> ибо сказками и мифами интересовалась лет так дцать тому назад.


 Ну вот, был же период :Smilie: 

Вы бы перестали навязывать людям свою точку зрения - не верите в дхарани, не значит, что это никому не помогает и не помогает другому человеку на пути. У людей бывают разные потребности даже в еде. Может, стоит вспомнить о собственном неведенье? И не быть слишком категоричными?

----------

Ашвария (28.03.2013), Вольдемар (28.03.2013), Игорь Лещенко (28.03.2013), Павел Ш. (31.03.2013), Эделизи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Пема, когда маленький ребенок засыпает рядом с мишкой, это нормально, но когда взрослый мужчина боится засыпать в темноте без того же мишки - это уже инфантилизм. Рано или поздно нужно оставить костыли и идти дальше без них, иначе как развиваться? В конце концов задача буддиста - как раз и оставить все эти вещи, которые вроде и поддерживают, но в то же время связывают нас, как выросший ребенок оставляет мишку.
Пема, у меня нет алтаря, нет изображений, нет вообще никакой внешней атрибутики буддизма. Но это не мешает мне медитировать. Я не использую в медитации ничьи образы, не читаю мантры, не пользуюсь вспомогательными средствами. Только мой ум, с которым я работаю, без всякой шелухи, под которыми он мог бы спрятать от меня свои омрачения и загрязнения.
Мне не интересны все эти украшения, кружева, зачем? Они только заслоняют смысл. Я вот начинала знакомство с буддизмом, конечно же, с Махаяны, даже с Ваджраяны ))) , так вот, из-за этих развесистых кружев я даже не знала, с какой стороны подойти и с чего начать. Мой ум не мог ухватить сути. А ПК суховат, конечно, но зато там сразу понятно, откуда что берется и что делать. 

**Тупой человек не может осознать писания - но он может копить заслуги искренней молитвой, например. И если кому-то нужна будет нарисованная корова для того, чтобы практика стронулась, нужно по возможности дать человеку такую корову** - а потом тупой человек будет молиться нарисованной корове, полностью забыв о том, что за ней стоит - что мы имеем наблюдать в случае с авраамическими религиями и всевозможными культами.
Будда обучал прямо, он четко обозначал свое мнение, толерантность к искажениям ему была чужда. И он не церемонился с тупыми, танцуя перед ними и рисуя им коров.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm
**Кеси сутта: К коневоду Кеси
АН 4.111
«Тогда коневод Кеси отправился к Благословенному и, по прибытии, поклонившись ему, сел рядом. Затем Благословенный обратился к нему: «Кеси, ты обученный человек, тренируешь приручаемых лошадей. А как ты тренируешь приручаемую лошадь?» 
«Господин, я тренирую приручаемую лошадь [иногда] с мягкостью, [иногда] с жёсткостью, [иногда] и с мягкостью и жёсткостью».
«А если приручаемая лошадь не поддаётся ни мягкой тренировке, ни жёсткой тренировке, ни мягкой и жёсткой тренировке, что ты тогда делаешь?»
«Если приручаемая лошадь не поддаётся ни мягкой тренировке, ни жёсткой тренировке, ни мягкой и жёсткой тренировке, Господин, то тогда я убиваю её. Почему? Пусть это не будет позором для линии моих учителей. Но Благословенный - непревзойдённый учитель приручаемых людей. Как он обучает приручаемых людей?»
«Кеси, я обучаю приручаемого человека [иногда] с мягкостью, [иногда] с жёсткостью, [иногда] и с мягкостью и с жёсткостью.
Используя мягкость, [я обучаю так]: «Таково правильное поведение телом. Таковы результаты правильного поведения телом. Таково правильное поведение речью. Таковы результаты правильного поведения речью. Таково правильное поведение умом. Таковы результаты правильного поведения умом. Таковы дэвы. Таковы люди».
Используя жёсткость, [я обучаю так]: «Таково неправильное поведение телом. Таковы результаты неправильного поведения телом. Таково неправильное поведение речью. Таковы результаты неправильного поведения речью. Таково неправильное поведение умом. Таковы результаты неправильного поведения умом. Таков ад. Таков животный мир. Таков мир голодных духов».
Используя и мягкость и жёсткость, [я обучаю так]: «Таково правильное поведение телом. и т.д
«А если на приручаемого человека не оказывает влияние ни мягкое обучение, ни жёсткое, ни мягкое и жёсткое, то что вы делаете?»
«Если на приручаемого человека не оказывает влияние ни мягкое обучение, ни жёсткое, ни мягкое и жёсткое - то я убиваю его, Кеси».
«Но не может же Благословенный забрать чью-то жизнь! И всё же Благословенный только что сказал: «Я убиваю его, Кеси».
«Это правда, Кеси, что Благословенный не может забрать чью-то жизнь. Но если на приручаемого человека не оказывает влияние ни мягкое обучение, ни жёсткое, ни мягкое и жёсткое, то в этом случае Татхагата не считает его достойным, чтобы с ним разговаривать и ему советовать. Его знающие друзья по святой жизни [также] не считают его достойным, чтобы с ним разговаривать и ему советовать. Вот что означает быть полностью убитым в Учении и Дисциплине, когда Татхагата не считает человека достойным, чтобы с ним разговаривать и ему советовать. Его знающие друзья по святой жизни [также] не считают его достойным, чтобы с ним разговаривать и ему советовать».**

----------

Богдан Б (29.03.2013), Жека (28.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пема, когда маленький ребенок засыпает рядом с мишкой, это нормально, но когда взрослый мужчина боится засыпать в темноте без того же мишки - это уже инфантилизм. Рано или поздно нужно оставить костыли и идти дальше без них, иначе как развиваться? В конце концов задача буддиста - как раз и оставить все эти вещи, которые вроде и поддерживают, но в то же время связывают нас, как выросший ребенок оставляет мишку.
> Пема, у меня нет алтаря, нет изображений, нет вообще никакой внешней атрибутики буддизма. Но это не мешает мне медитировать. Я не использую в медитации ничьи образы, не читаю мантры, не пользуюсь вспомогательными средствами. Только мой ум, с которым я работаю, без всякой шелухи, под которыми он мог бы спрятать от меня свои омрачения и загрязнения.
> Мне не интересны все эти украшения, кружева, зачем? Они только заслоняют смысл. Я вот начинала знакомство с буддизмом, конечно же, с Махаяны, даже с Ваджраяны ))) , так вот, из-за этих развесистых кружев я даже не знала, с какой стороны подойти и с чего начать. Мой ум не мог ухватить сути. А ПК суховат, конечно, но зато там сразу понятно, откуда что берется и что делать.


А спросить других или поехать учиться - не судьба? Оправдать собственное бездействие - это наверное приятно

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Наталья. Убейте всех остальных практиков буддизма :Smilie:  И поймите, что люди бывают РАЗНЫЕ.

У Топпера, который тхеравадинский монах - есть изображение Будды, алтарь и прочее. И поминальные молитвы он по умершим проводит и молебны.

Я уже больше 16 лет практикую Ваджраяну. Я знаю, что имеется ввиду под этими"рюшами и кружевами". А Вы - нет. :Smilie:  Что толку судить о том, чего не знаешь и не понимаешь?

Если этот метод не для Вас - на этом и успокойтесь. Я знаю сотни буддийских практиков, которым он помогает продвигаться на Пути и достигать реализаций. Таких, как умение строить правильно причинно-следственные связи, уменьшение страдательности, постоянную осознанность и прочее. 

Можно не искажать инфу про 4БИ, а РАССКАЗЫВАТЬ О НЕЙ ОПРЕДЕЛЕННЫМ ОБРАЗОМ. И уж как Будда справлялся с разными людьми, учитывая их восприятие - в каноне примеров пруд пруди.

И вообще практику буддизма можно судить не потому, сколько человек медитирует и сколько канона прочитал, а как он умеет строить свои отношения с другими людьми и насколько понимает - что и как они воспринимают. И уметь помочь им следовать благому.

----------

Ашвария (28.03.2013), Вольдемар (28.03.2013), Игорь Лещенко (28.03.2013), Карма Палджор (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013), Эделизи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> - это понимаю. В этой жизни мы наблюдаем результат созревшей кармы предыдущих (не обязательно последней) жизней, параллельно накапливая с помощью своих же действий кармические семена. которым суждено (или не суждено взойти). Так же можем исчерпывать как дурную, так и хорошую карму. Ну и состояния ума влияют на то, взойдут кармические семена или нет. Так вкратце.


Не только действий, но и мыслей, намерений и слов. Теперь понятно как это работает? Четвертую Благородную истину Будда излагал? Это авторитетный источник?

----------

Ашвария (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> И вообще практику буддизма можно судить не потому, сколько человек медитирует и сколько канона прочитал, а как он умеет строить свои отношения с другими людьми и насколько понимает - что и как они воспринимают. И уметь помочь им следовать благому.


На это есть:
Дхамма-вихарин сутта: Пребывающий в Дхамме 
АН 5.73
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...n-sutta-sv.htm
**И тогда один монах отправился к Благословенному и спросил: До какой степени монах является тем, кто пребывает в Дхамме?» 
«Монах, бывает так, что некоторый монах изучает Дхамму: диалоги, сказания в прозе и стихе, объяснения, строфы, спонтанные восклицания, цитаты, истории рождения, поразительные события, беседы в виде вопросов и ответов1. Он тратит день на изучение Дхаммы. Он пренебрегает уединением. Он не предаётся внутреннему успокоению ума. Такой монах называется увлечённым в изучении, но не тем, кто пребывает в Дхамме.
Бывает так, что некоторый монах берёт, так как он слышал и изучил, Дхамму, и обучает ей других во всех подробностях и деталях. Он тратит день на объяснение Дхаммы. Он пренебрегает уединением. Он не предаётся внутреннему успокоению ума. Такой монах называется увлечённым в объяснении, но не тем, кто пребывает в Дхамме.
Бывает так, что некоторый монах берёт, так как он слышал и изучил, Дхамму, и повторяет её вслух по памяти во всех подробностях и деталях. Он тратит день на декламацию Дхаммы. Он пренебрегает уединением. Он не предаётся внутреннему успокоению ума. Такой монах называется увлечённым в декламации, но не тем, кто пребывает в Дхамме.
Бывает так, что некоторый монах берёт, так как он слышал и изучил, Дхамму, и обдумывает её, размышляет над ней, изучаёт её своим интеллектом. Он тратит день на обдумывание Дхаммы. Он пренебрегает уединением. Он не предаётся внутреннему успокоению ума. Такой монах называется увлечённым в размышлении, но не тем, кто пребывает в Дхамме. 
Бывает так, что некоторый монах изучает Дхамму: диалоги, сказания в прозе и стихе, объяснения, строфы, спонтанные восклицания, цитаты, истории рождения, поразительные события, беседы в виде вопросов и ответов. Он не пренебрегает уединением. Он предаётся внутреннему успокоению ума. Такой монах называется тем, кто пребывает в Дхамме.**

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Жека (28.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На это есть:


Это конечно хорошо, но фишка в том, что мы можете думать, что делаете практику, а на деле просто будете забавляться играми своего ума. И потом будете говорить, что пребывали в дхарме, чего не было по сути. Вас послушать, так Шакьямуни должен был замолчать навеки и не оставлять ничего, поскольку получаем что он был вовлечен в обсуждение дхаммы

----------

Ашвария (28.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Это конечно хорошо, но фишка в том, что мы можете думать, что делаете практику, а на деле просто будете забавляться играми своего ума. И потом будете говорить, что пребывали в дхарме, чего не было по сути. Вас послушать, так Шакьямуни должен был замолчать навеки и не оставлять ничего, поскольку получаем что он был вовлечен в обсуждение дхаммы


Будда начал учить только после того, как достиг полной реализации. Более того, он сформулировал благородные истины и взаимозависимое возникновение после просветления, то есть до просветления он этого не знал (также как и его учителя, которые остановились каждый на своей стадии реализации, принимая ее за конечный результат). Не достиг бы он ниббаны - учения бы не было.

А по теме - я вот вижу, как учатся, к примеру, портные. Прежде, чем стать великим кутюрье, даже если человек хочет и стремится, он должен научиться конструировать, кроить, и другие премудрости. Должен научиться делать рутинную механическую работу, "поставить руки". Для этого он многие часы и не один год проводит в мастерской, где, собственно говоря, оттачивает навык. Как вы думаете, кто станет раньше кутюрье - тот кто не кроит и не шьет, а воскуривает лампады у лика Гальяно, вешает на шею мантры "стану как D&G", представляет себя в облике великого Карла Лагерфельда или тот, кто вместо этого зарабатывает мозоли от ножниц, кроит километры ткани, делает прочую портновскую работу?

Так же и с умом - чтобы научиться обуздывать ум - надо именно заниматься обузданием ума. Обуздание ума - это такой же навык, как любой профессиональный навык, как умение рисовать, водить машину, программировать, чтобы его сформировать, нужно время, терпение и железная задница, а вовсе не магические штучки.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Neroli (29.03.2013), Богдан Б (29.03.2013), Жека (28.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Неужели Вы думаете, что тибетские мудрые учителя занимаются ерундой и не понимают пустотности явлений? Но они помогают ученикам с определенным типом восприятия получить те опоры, которые на данный момент полезны, и многие люди просто не в состоянии продвигаться без простираний, коры и прочего.


Правильно ли я понимаю, что на высоком уровне реализации никакие мантры не нужны?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Будда начал учить только после того, как достиг полной реализации.


Согласно процитированному вами, получаем - либо реализация была неполной, либо ваше понимание страдает. На ваш выбор.




> А по теме - я вот вижу, как учатся, к примеру, портные.


По теме вы не видите как кто и чему обучается. Да даже и про портных. Прочли не всю дхарани с объяснениями и решили что всё дело только в ткани, узелках и пр.? Так скажите монахам-тхеравадинам, что ничего благословлять не надо, ибо бессмысленно. 




> Так же и с умом - чтобы научиться обуздывать ум - надо именно заниматься обузданием ума. Обуздание ума - это такой же навык, как любой профессиональный навык, как умение рисовать, водить машину, программировать, чтобы его сформировать, нужно время, терпение и железная задница, а вовсе не магические штучки.


Как будто Шакьямуни не демонстрировал магических штучек. Как будто в буддизме нет элементов слепой веры. Да полно моментов принимается бездоказательно на веру. Что в раннем буддизме, что не в нём. Если нет понимания, то нужна железная задница, как вы говорите. Если есть понимание, то всё гораздо проще.

----------

Ашвария (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что на высоком уровне реализации никакие мантры не нужны?


В целом - да. Иногда это называют работать с обстоятельствами. появились проблемы? Их надо решать. Появилось постижение природы (пустоты и пр.) - просто пребывают в этом.

----------


## Жека

Аргументация про дэвов и статуи Будды - не катит. Насчет дэв - мне, откровенно говоря, все равно, есть они или нет. Мы с ними никак не пересекаемся, и их наличие или отсутствие на меня никакого воздействия не оказывает.
Статуэтка Будды (маленькая, две) у меня есть. 
Вопрос в том, что есть дополнение Учения, а есть - искажение. Если кто- то считает, что карму можно очистить при помощи обрядов или ритуалов - это ложное представление и искажение Дхаммы. Тут не канают аргументы про разные виды личностей и разные методики. 
Будда в Каноне, вопреки расхожему мнению, не давал никаких разных учений, он говорил об одном и том же разными словами. Насчет кармы было ясно и многократно сказано:
1. Каждый сам хозяин своих действий (никакие мантры из ада других не вызволят, это чушь полная).
2. Водою Будды не смывают скверны - карму нельзя очистить, но можно путем праведности не позволить старой неблагое карме возникнуть.

Все поздние учения, доктринально противоречащие этому - это искажение Дхаммы.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (28.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Аргументация


А говорите что к холивару не ведете. Всё это вопросы веры. могу посоветовать тоже пойти к монахам-тхеравадинам и попросить больше никого не благословлять, ничего не освящать, Прибежище не давать и пр.. Причины те же самые, что вы и указали.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А по теме - я вот вижу, как учатся, к примеру, портные. Прежде, чем стать великим кутюрье, даже если человек хочет и стремится, он должен научиться конструировать, кроить, и другие премудрости. Должен научиться делать рутинную механическую работу, "поставить руки". Для этого он многие часы и не один год проводит в мастерской, где, собственно говоря, оттачивает навык. Как вы думаете, кто станет раньше кутюрье - тот кто не кроит и не шьет, а воскуривает лампады у лика Гальяно, вешает на шею мантры "стану как D&G", представляет себя в облике великого Карла Лагерфельда или тот, кто вместо этого зарабатывает мозоли от ножниц, кроит километры ткани, делает прочую портновскую работу?
> 
> Так же и с умом - чтобы научиться обуздывать ум - надо именно заниматься обузданием ума. Обуздание ума - это такой же навык, как любой профессиональный навык, как умение рисовать, водить машину, программировать, чтобы его сформировать, нужно время, терпение и железная задница, а вовсе не магические штучки.


Наталья, Вы отрицаете обуздание ума в ваджраяне? Вы утверждаете, что последователи тантры не изучают 4БИ и БВП? Тантрой вообще не полагается заниматься без определенной базы.

А как портная, которая может лично сшить любое изделие,  и знает некоторых российских и итальянских куюрье, могу ответственно Вам заявить, что никто не исключает веры и вдохновения из процесса обучения и работы, а иначе он ничему не сможет научиться. И уж кутюрье - тем более :Smilie: 
Не говоря уж о том, что современные кутюрье многие сами шить вообще не умеют, да это от кутюрье и не требуется. У него есть швеи, технологи, закройщики. Он именно воскуривает лампады у собственного вдохновения, чтобы усилить креатив. И это процесс не технического исполнения :Smilie:  Вы плохо информированы.


И у буддистов тоже в той или иной степени есть такой стимул - вера в Учение Будды и в то, что Будда достиг Пробуждения. И вы именно применяете сейчас "рюши и кружева" в виде этой веры. Потому что ПРОВЕРИТЬ то, что Будда достиг Пробуждения Вы пока никак не можете.

Вам ошибочно кажется, что вам ничего не надо - ничего внешнего для практики. А тем не менее вы верите, что канон следует от Будды и там все правда.

Вы сама наверняка цепляетесь за разные объекты, которые придают Вам уверенности - за то же Учение, и дело тут не в Вашем возрасте и в инфантильности разных людей.

Заниматься буддизмом без веры и устремленности, вдохновения многим крайне трудно и вообще невозможно. Именно для блага этих существ и существуют всякие внешние опоры.

А Вам хорошо бы получше изучить себя. И понять других :Smilie: 


Вы принимали Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях?

----------


## Ersh

> Вера в очищение посредством внешних ритуалов в Дхамме принадлежит к одной из самых низших уз (силаббата парамаса на пали), не преодолев которую человек не может достичь первой ступени святости- сотапанны.






Им не достичь сротапанны...

----------

Aion (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013), Карма Палджор (28.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Им не достичь сротапанны...


Они так-то канон декламируют.

----------


## Жека

> А говорите что к холивару не ведете. Всё это вопросы веры. могу посоветовать тоже пойти к монахам-тхеравадинам и попросить больше никого не благословлять, ничего не освящать, Прибежище не давать и пр.. Причины те же самые, что вы и указали.


Вы правда не понимаете, в чем разница между тем, чтобы принять Прибежище и между тем, чтобы верить в очищение кармы своей и чужой ( полностью причем:-)  при помощи внешних ритуалов? 
Принятие Прибежища (кстати, никто не заставляет это делать в храме, это внутренне принятие) - это выражение доверия к Дхамме, а то, что ей противоречит в "первой инстанции" - в Типитаке, это совсем другая вещь. 
Было бы ок, если бы вы сказали: мы не принимаем Канон, у нас своя религия и свои идеи. Тогда это полностью нормально, ну индуизм там, никаких проблем. Они же все карму очищают )

----------

Наталья (28.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Говорю без задней мысли и не хочу никого обидеть: В чем отличие чтения мантр от магии? Для меня не столь важно что научно, а что ненаучно, я понимаю, что есть то, что сокрыто от человека, что он не все способен понять (например как это так Ниббана?). Мне гораздо важнее видеть где кончается религия и начинается эзотерика.

----------

Наталья (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Они так-то канон декламируют.


Да, смешно так вести дискуссию - сравнивать Прибежище с индусскими ритуалами и сюда же запихать традиционный чантинг сутт)

----------

Наталья (28.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы правда не понимаете, в чем разница между тем, чтобы принять Прибежище и между тем, чтобы верить в очищение кармы своей и чужой ( полностью причем:-)  при помощи внешних ритуалов?


Будто в тхераваде нет ритуалов. Я вас умоляю. Вы невнимательно прочли что я написал. И прицепились только к одной вещи.




> Было бы ок, если бы вы сказали: мы не принимаем Канон, у нас своя религия и свои идеи. Тогда это полностью нормально, ну индуизм там, никаких проблем. Они же все карму очищают )


Поздравляю. Вы ведете к холивару и поощряете нарушения местных правил. Наверное надо напомнить модераторам, что подобные темы ранее закрывались.
Никто не виноват, что вы не понимаете ни махаяны толком ни ваджраяны. Вам уже сказали, что в ПК не включена часть канона, который сохранился у другой школы раннего буддизма.  Редкая способность не видеть то, что вам пишут и пытаться наезжать на другие направления буддизма, не применяя соответствующий анализ к своему направлению. Поздравляю в очередной раз.

За сим замолкаю. Фанатизм перевариваю плохо.

----------

Дордже (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Наталья, Вы отрицаете обуздание ума в ваджраяне? Вы утверждаете, что последователи тантры не изучают 4БИ и БВП? Тантрой вообще не полагается заниматься без определенной базы.


В том-то и дело, что  последователи тантры называют 4БИ и БВП "определенной базой".  Тогда как в других традициях - это начало и конец, альфа и омега. )

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Богдан Б (29.03.2013), Жека (28.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013), Ритл (28.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В том-то и дело, что  последователи тантры называют 4БИ и БВП "определенной базой".  Тогда как в других традициях - это начало и конец, альфа и омега. )


Неувязочка. Ваджраяна вполне спокойно вписывается в 4БИ.

----------

Aion (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Неувязочка. Ваджраяна вполне спокойно вписывается в 4БИ.


Тоже не показатель. Вполне спокойно в 4БИ идеи поистине бредовые запихнуть, при желании, возможно.

----------

Сергей Ч (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Будто в тхераваде нет ритуалов. Я вас умоляю. Вы невнимательно прочли что я написал. И прицепились только к одной вещи.
> 
> 
> 
> Поздравляю. Вы ведете к холивару и поощряете нарушения местных правил. Наверное надо напомнить модераторам, что подобные темы ранее закрывались.
> Никто не виноват, что вы не понимаете ни махаяны толком ни ваджраяны. Вам уже сказали, что в ПК не включена часть канона, который сохранился у другой школы раннего буддизма.  Редкая способность не видеть то, что вам пишут и пытаться наезжать на другие направления буддизма, не применяя соответствующий анализ к своему направлению. Поздравляю в очередной раз.
> 
> За сим замолкаю. Фанатизм перевариваю плохо.


Каждый видит в других то, что есть в нем самом. ) Умолкнуть вы уже сегодня обещали (и я тоже)
Еще раз: заметьте, что я даже не говорила и не говорю ничего там о Тхераваде или Махаяне. Лэт ит би, как говорится.
Мы обсуждаем конкретную вещь - о том, что существует учение Будды о карме и даже многие махаянисты признают, что карма это нечто принадлежащее каждому существу и что исправить ее внешними методами - невозможно. 
Здесь все ставится наоборот: что можно очищать чужую карму и можно исправить внешними методиками. 
Об этом я говорю: это искажение, это не Дхамма и не буддизм.

----------

Наталья (28.03.2013), Сергей Ч (28.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Неувязочка. Ваджраяна вполне спокойно вписывается в 4БИ.


При желании, и христианство можно вписать в 4БИ. ) Но речь ведь о том, что Четвертая Благородная Истина - Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, с точки зрения Ваджраяны всего лишь начальный уровень, "определенная база". )

----------

Жека (28.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Если кто- то считает, что карму можно очистить при помощи обрядов или ритуалов - это ложное представление и искажение Дхаммы.


Сказано ли в Каноне, что подношения разным типам личности приносит разный кармический плод? Или это не работает? А если это работает, то что это, если не ритуал? А если ритуал, то что с его помощью делают, если не очищают (читать, улучшают) карму?

----------


## Жека

> Сказано ли в Каноне, что подношения разным типам личности приносит разный кармический плод? Или это не работает? А если это работает, то что это, если не ритуал? А если ритуал, то что с его помощью делают, если не очищают (читать, улучшают) карму?


Опять не о том. С чего это у нас дана (щедрость) - стала ритуалом? Вы шутите никак. 
Щедрость - это одна из парамит, которая включена в развитие силы (нравственности) и которая приносит великий плод в случае подношения Будде и ариям, и меньший, но большой - всем другим ЖС. 
Какое отношение это имеет к пустым ритуалам?

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Богдан Б (29.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Опять не о том. С чего это у нас дана (щедрость) - стала ритуалом? Вы шутите никак.


На каком основании щедрость - не ритуал?




> Какое отношение это имеет к пустым ритуалам?


А что делает ритуалы пустыми и полными?

----------


## Жека

Greedy
Я не думала, что такие вещи вообще нужно кому- то пояснять... ОК, щедрость - не ритуал, потому что позволяет человеку избавиться частично или полностью от причины страдания - от яда жажды и жадности, от захваченности тем, что он считает своим, и через разделение материальных и нематериальных благ он развивает любовь и дружелюбие к другим, избавляясь, тем самым, от второго яда - от злости.
Назвать щедрость пустым ритуалом - это простите за гранью.
Пустой ритуал - низшая уза самсары, которая заключается в вере в то, что через внешние действия и обряды можно достичь Освобождения и очищения.

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy
> Я не думала, что такие вещи вообще нужно кому- то пояснять... ОК, щедрость - не ритуал, потому что позволяет человеку избавиться частично или полностью от причины страдания - от яда жажды и жадности, от захваченности тем, что он считает своим, и через разделение материальных и нематериальных благ он развивает любовь и дружелюбие к другим, избавляясь, тем самым, от второго яда - от злости.
> Назвать щедрость пустым ритуалом - это простите за гранью.
> Пустой ритуал - низшая уза самсары, которая заключается в вере в то, что через внешние действия и обряды можно достичь Освобождения и очищения.


Я называл щедрость - ритуалом, а не пустым ритуалом.
Но Вы, видимо, ставите знак тождества между словом "ритуал" и выражением "пустой ритуал". Отсюда непонимание.
Щедрость - ритуал.

Также, есть ли в Каноне слова Будды, в которых говорится, что выражение почтения Арьям создаёт благоприятную карму?
Выражение почтения - ритуал.

И ещё много-много других больших и маленьких ритуалов, которые создают благоприятную карму, помогая избавится частично или полностью от причин страдания.

----------

Дордже (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Каждый видит в других то, что есть в нем самом. ) Умолкнуть вы уже сегодня обещали (и я тоже)
> Еще раз: заметьте, что я даже не говорила и не говорю ничего там о Тхераваде или Махаяне. Лэт ит би, как говорится.
> Мы обсуждаем конкретную вещь - о том, что существует учение Будды о карме и даже многие махаянисты признают, что карма это нечто принадлежащее каждому существу и что исправить ее внешними методами - невозможно. 
> Здесь все ставится наоборот: что можно очищать чужую карму и можно исправить внешними методиками. 
> Об этом я говорю: это искажение, это не Дхамма и не буддизм.


1.Логики нет.
2.Не этот человек тему открыл.
3.То буддизм, то не буддизм... вообще не лишне этот пост поставить по отношению к себе. Вот это, думаю, будет Буддизм.

----------

Дордже (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Я называл щедрость - ритуалом, а не пустым ритуалом.
> Но Вы, видимо, ставите знак тождества между словом "ритуал" и выражением "пустой ритуал". Отсюда непонимание.
> Щедрость - ритуал.
> 
> Также, есть ли в Каноне слова Будды, в которых говорится, что выражение почтения Арьям создаёт благоприятную карму?
> Выражение почтения - ритуал.
> 
> И ещё много-много других больших и маленьких ритуалов, которые создают благоприятную карму, помогая избавится частично или полностью от причин страдания.


Я- то ничего не ставлю и объяснила вам, что есть пустой ритуал, а что  - развитие благого.
Я бы, кстати, была бы рада, если бы можно было там не блюсти нравственность, не медитировать, не развивать мудрость, а взял себе мантру бубнишь - а карма очищается, очищается, красота.
По поводу этого был же культ Будды Амитабхи, там все окейно - верь, что тебя спасут и все. Зачем Благородный Путь? 
Ну так это все - от лукавого  :Wink:

----------

Наталья (28.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> По поводу этого был же культ Будды Амитабхи, там все окейно - верь, что тебя спасут и все. Зачем Благородный Путь? 
> Ну так это все - от лукавого


Это не от лукавого. Боюсь вы накапливаете неблагую карму отрицания Дхармы Будды. Это происходит в силу благословения Будды Амитабхи. Его мантра это его благословение. Благословение это сила способная преобразовывать, улучшать. Мантра Амитабхи это по сути его проявление на уровне звука. И он дал обет помогать тем кто читает его мантру, носит его мантру и т.д. В Тхераваде иногда некоторые последователи говорят, что при становлении Буддой индивид полностью исчезает, но в Махаяне будды не исчезают и продолжают приносить помощь и когда к ним обращаются читая их мантры, нося их мантры с верой, то они помогают в силу связи и своих данных обетов.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Я- то ничего не ставлю и объяснила вам, что есть пустой ритуал, а что  - развитие благого.
> Я бы, кстати, была бы рада, если бы можно было там не блюсти нравственность, не медитировать, не развивать мудрость, а взял себе мантру бубнишь - а карма очищается, очищается, красота.


Развитие благого может происходить в том числе и через ритуалы.
Не через *пустые ритуалы*, а через *ритуалы*.

Вы можете это отрицать, но это факт, который прямым текстом есть даже в ПК.

Поэтому вопрос к Вам прежний.
Как отличить, какой ритуал является пустым, а какой - непустым?

----------


## Жека

> Развитие благого может происходить в том числе и через ритуалы.
> Не через *пустые ритуалы*, а через *ритуалы*.
> 
> Вы можете это отрицать, но это факт, который прямым текстом есть даже в ПК.
> 
> Поэтому вопрос к Вам прежний.
> Как отличить, какой ритуал является пустым, а какой - непустым?


В Благородном восьмеричном Пути нет никаких ритуалов. 
В традиционном современном буддизме они, безусловно, есть, и на определенном этапе они могут быть полезными,- если только не верить в то, что они избавят тебя от всей дурной кармы, что есть нонсенс.

----------


## Ersh

> Они так-то канон декламируют.


А зачем они Канон декламируют? С какой целью?

----------

Дордже (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Пустой ритуал - тот, который дает какой-то эффект, который не имеет ничего общего с Освобождением.

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> А зачем они Канон декламируют? С какой целью?


Во-первых, слова Благословенного - это правильная речь. Во-вторых, это делается для того, чтобы слова эти не были забыты.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Да, смешно так вести дискуссию - сравнивать Прибежище с индусскими ритуалами и сюда же запихать традиционный чантинг сутт)


Что такое чантинг? Почему просто нельзя Сутру прочитать глазами? Какой смысл ее петь?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Что такое чантинг? Почему просто нельзя Сутру прочитать глазами? Какой смысл ее петь?


Никакого, вы абсолютно правы. Но по крайней мере они же не говорят, что пением очищают живых существ вокруг)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Что такое чантинг? Почему просто нельзя Сутру прочитать глазами? Какой смысл ее петь?


Потому что запомнить песней легче. А еще есть духи, которых могут заинтересовать слова Дхаммы и дать им толчок для просветления.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Во-первых, слова Благословенного - это правильная речь. Во-вторых, это делается для того, чтобы слова эти не были забыты.


Только ли слова Благословенного являются правильной речью?
Зачем тогда для запоминания сутр жечь плошки, совершать поклоны? Разве не очевидно, что помимо всего прочего это еще некий обряд?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Потому что запомнить песней легче. А еще есть духи, которых могут заинтересовать слова Дхаммы и дать им толчок для просветления.


А разве Дхарани не может заинтересовать духов? А разве Дхарани не может дать толчок для Просветления? Будда об этом говорил?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Свято место пусто не бывает - был один вольф, а стало даже два - и оба женского пола  :Wink: 

Измерение и холиворная оценка всех буддийских религий по меркам и критериям какой-то одной из них - это уже, извините, хинаяна какая.  :Big Grin:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Никакого, вы абсолютно правы. Но по крайней мере они же не говорят, что пением очищают живых существ вокруг)


Ошибаетесь. Сплошь и рядом говорят))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Свято место пусто не бывает - был один вольф, а стало даже два - и оба женского пола 
> 
> Измерение и холиворная оценка всех буддийских религий по меркам и критериям какой-то одной из них - это уже, извините, хинаяна какая.


Кстати, история Леонида - типичный пример эволюции верящего лишь в "железную задницу" пуриста. Уж ему-то точно не стать сротапанной уже)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Свято место пусто не бывает - был один вольф, а стало даже два - и оба женского пола 
> 
> Измерение и холиворная оценка всех буддийских религий по меркам и критериям какой-то одной из них - это уже, извините, хинаяна какая.


Простите, это какие- то комплексы: во всем видеть упрек Махаяне. Мы говорим о конкретном кейсе - если бы кейс был в разряде Тхеравады, я бы написала то же самое. Кстати, в Тайланде есть секта, в которой членам выдают сертификаты, сколько плохой кармы они очистили при помощи даяния) Так вот: вопрос не в янах, а в конкретных заблуждениях.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ошибаетесь. Сплошь и рядом говорят))))


Кто и где?
Если что, я второй год живу в буддийской стране, в которой чантинги слышны повсюду, и никогда такого не слышала.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, история Леонида - типичный пример эволюции верящего лишь в "железную задницу" пуриста. Уж ему-то точно не стать сротапанной уже)))


Я не уверен, что не стать, кстати  :Wink:  Верю, что даже наоборот.
Но пример, конечно, назидательный.

----------


## Ersh

> Кто и где?
> Если что, я второй год живу в буддийской стране, в которой чантинги слышны повсюду, и никогда такого не слышала.


А зачем все-таки чантинги-то повсюду? "Чтобы сутты запоминать"?
И что, монахи не ходят по домам с очистительными и благоприятственными обрядами? И что, везде не стоят изваяния Будд? Их устанавливают страшные индуисты?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (30.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> А разве Дхарани не может заинтересовать духов? А разве Дхарани не может дать толчок для Просветления? Будда об этом говорил?


Я не вижу очевидной связи Дхарани с Дхаммой

----------


## Ersh

> Я не уверен, что не стать, кстати  Верю, что даже наоборот.
> Но пример, конечно, назидательный.


Человек трижды на моей памяти отказывался от Прибежища.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Я не вижу очевидной связи Дхарани с Дхаммой


Если Вы не видите, то это не значит, что ее нет, правда ведь? Вы же не получали наставления по практике Дхарани? Или получали?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А зачем все-таки чантинги-то повсюду? "Чтобы сутты запоминать"?
> И что, монахи не ходят по домам с очистительными и благоприятственными обрядами? И что, везде не стоят изваяния Будд? Их устанавливают страшные индуисты?


Вы уж определитесь с позицией, она у вас в этом вопросе какая:
1. Дхарани - пустой ритуал, но у вас в Тхераваде все то же самое. (Вульфа еще приплели).
2. Дхарани - не пустой ритуал, она реально все очищает, а вы ничего не понимаете!
Тогда хоть понятно будет, как строится дискуссия  :Wink:

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Vladiimir (28.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так вот: вопрос не в янах, а в конкретных заблуждениях.


Так я ж под хинаяной подразумеваю узкий взгляд. Если с позиции фанатичного последователя любой другой школы подойти к тхераваде (к каким-то её специфическим упайям или поздненаносным штукам, например - до сак-янта докапаться) - то такой подход тоже будет хинаяной.

Поэтому, всё дело в том, что считать заблуждением, наблюдая только со своей позиции. 

Вообще, как говорил великий дхармический терминатор Гуру Падмасамбхава "Будь в воззрениях подобен небу, а в делах - подобным измельчённой муке". Т.е. "be openminded, but watch yourself"  :Wink:

----------

Дордже (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Если Вы не видите, то это не значит, что ее нет, правда ведь? Вы же не получали наставления по практике Дхарани? Или получали?


Будда о Дхарани ничего не говорил, а свои слова говорил ) Как бы абсурдно не звучало. А доверия кому-то, кроме Будды в данном вопросе нет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Будда о Дхарани ничего не говорил, а свои слова говорил ) Как бы абсурдно не звучало. А доверия кому-то, кроме Будды в данном вопросе нет.


Вы у Будды на личной аудиенции когда последний раз были? Можете нам протекцию оказать - пару вопросов от наших ребят задать? Пожалуйста.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Вы уж определитесь с позицией, она у вас в этом вопросе какая:
> 1. Дхарани - пустой ритуал, но у вас в Тхераваде все то же самое. (Вульфа еще приплели).
> 2. Дхарани - не пустой ритуал, она реально все очищает, а вы ничего не понимаете!
> Тогда хоть понятно будет, как строится дискуссия


Что-то будет более содержательное по теме дискусии?

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Вы у Будды на личной аудиенции когда последний раз были? Можете нам протекцию оказать - пару вопросов от наших ребят задать? Пожалуйста.


Давайте все под сомнение ставить. Я сутты читал, этого достаточно.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Давайте все под сомнение ставить. Я сутты читал, этого достаточно.


Так у нас и тантры Буддой даны, без шуток. Этого тоже достаточно.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так я ж под хинаяной подразумеваю узкий взгляд. Если с позиции фанатичного последователя любой другой школы подойти к тхераваде (к каким-то её специфическим упайям или поздненаносным штукам, например - до сак-янта докапаться) - то такой подход тоже будет хинаяной.
> 
> Поэтому, всё дело в том, что считать заблуждением, наблюдая только со своей позиции. 
> 
> Вообще, как говорил великий дхармический терминатор Гуру Падмасамбхава "Будь в воззрениях подобен небу, а в делах - подобным измельчённой муке". Т.е. "be openminded, but watch yourself"


Ну вот смотрите. На форуме появилась тема. Человек задал вопрос - почему дхарани очищает карму, и как это со относится с общепринятым учением в буддизме о том, что карма не очищается внешними способами и тем более чужая. На вопрос приходят уже седьмую страницу ответы в духе:
- сам дурак, и еще в вас чантинги
- хватит холиваров!
- вы ничего не понимаете, вот вначале поймите и проч.
При этом внятного ответа - ни одного.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Будда о Дхарани ничего не говорил, а свои слова говорил ) Как бы абсурдно не звучало. А доверия кому-то, кроме Будды в данном вопросе нет.


А зачем тогда влезать в обсуждение темы, которая не лежит в русле Вашей традиции?

----------

Дордже (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Что-то будет более содержательное по теме дискусии?


Так я от вас жду) Ко мне- то какие вопросы? Я уже сказала, что речь не о Тхераваде или Махаяне, а о конкретном неверном толковании Дхаммы.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Пустой ритуал - тот, который дает какой-то эффект, который не имеет ничего общего с Освобождением.


Подношение буддам - в этом случае тоже пустой ритуал. Он даст лишь благоприятное новое рождение. Причём не столь высокое - где-нибудь на небесах кама-локи. Но Будда говорил о нём и подчёривал его пользу.

В других суттах есть указания на то, что на будущее рождение влияет намерение умирающего.
На каком основании считать, что жизнь, посвящённая взращиванию намерения переродится в окружении будды Амитабхи - это потраченная попусту жизнь?
Вера этих людей в Будду, практически, на заоблачной высоте. А, как известно из тех же сутт, необходимым и, что самое главное, достаточным условием для вступления в поток является именно вера в Будду.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну вот смотрите. На форуме появилась тема. Человек задал вопрос - почему дхарани очищает карму, и как это со относится с общепринятым учением в буддизме о том, что карма не очищается внешними способами и тем более чужая. На вопрос приходят уже седьмую страницу ответы в духе:
> - сам дурак, и еще в вас чантинги
> - хватит холиваров!
> - вы ничего не понимаете, вот вначале поймите и проч.
> При этом внятного ответа - ни одного.


Были ответы же, что мантрочки и амулетики - это всё упайя, которая работает на уровне ума (какой там внешний способ, если человек верит в силу буддийских мантр - значит, это уже происходит на внутреннем уровне). Карму если и не очищает, то поворачивает поток сознания в кармическом потоке в правильном направлении - как движение крыльев бабочки может вызвать ураган, так и амулетик, который вы носите сейчас и не особо осмысливаете, может повлиять на ваши будущие рождения - как привычка ума. Почему бы не смочь?

Холивар - это когда начинается "БУДДА О ДХАРАНИ НИЧЕГО НЕ ГОВОРИЛ, посему - у вас ересь в школе какая-то". 

Ну а у топикстартера ошибка главная - нужно соответствующее объявление публиковать в тибетском разделе, вот и всё. Тому що когда к тхеравадинам в треды приходят последователи махаяны со своими абхидхармическими трактовками - я просьбы оставить свои самовары снаружи прекрасно понимаю. Но не надо, пожалуйста, за мантры учить под видом заинтересованных вопросов.

----------

Дордже (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Ну вот смотрите. На форуме появилась тема. Человек задал вопрос - почему дхарани очищает карму, и как это со относится с общепринятым учением в буддизме о том, что карма не очищается внешними способами и тем более чужая. На вопрос приходят уже седьмую страницу ответы в духе:
> - сам дурак, и еще в вас чантинги
> - хватит холиваров!
> - вы ничего не понимаете, вот вначале поймите и проч.
> При этом внятного ответа - ни одного.


Ээ... А что такое "общепринятое учение в буддизме"?

Простите, я как представитель администрации Вас спрашиваю - Вас где-то "дураком" назвали? Или Вы пытаетесь приписать кому-то слова, которые он не произносил?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Подношение буддам - в этом случае тоже пустой ритуал. Он даст лишь благоприятное новое рождение. Причём не столь высокое - где-нибудь на небесах кама-локи. Но Будда говорил о нём и подчёривал его пользу.
> 
> В других суттах есть указания на то, что на будущее рождение влияет намерение умирающего.
> На каком основании считать, что жизнь, посвящённая взращиванию намерения переродится в окружении будды Амитабхи - это потраченная попусту жизнь?
> Вера этих людей в Будду, практически, на заоблачной высоте. А, как известно из тех же сутт, необходимым и, что самое главное, достаточным условием для вступления в поток является именно вера в Будду.


Откуда вы взяли, что подношение это пустой ритуал? Будда в последней жизни имел обычное человеческое тело, и это тело нуждалось в еде, питье, крове. Как можно называть поддержку Татхагаты и обеспечение его необходимым для продления жизни пустым ритуалом? Вы понимаете, о чем пишете?
Не знаю, о каком намерении вы далее говорите. В суттах сказано о том, рождение зависит от:
Неведения, санкхар и жажды. Кто преодолел это - не рождается вновь. 
Про Будду Амитабху в Каноне нет ни слова.
Да, для вступления в Поток нужна вера. Но не в то, что магические слова магически избавит вас от прошлого зла, а вера в то, что:
Есть страдание
есть причина страдания
Есть преодоление страдания и Путь
Есть Будда, который открыл Путь
Есть арии, которые прошли по нему.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Богдан Б (29.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013), Сергей Ч (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Так я от вас жду) Ко мне- то какие вопросы? Я уже сказала, что речь не о Тхераваде или Махаяне, а о конкретном неверном толковании Дхаммы.


Вы говорите "Дхамма" - Вы что имеете в виду? 
Как это речь не идет о Тхераваде и Махаяне, когда Вы обсуждаете практику Махаяны с точки зрения Тхеравады?
Вы думаете я просто так что ли в теме появился?

----------


## Жека

> Ээ... А что такое "общепринятое учение в буддизме"?
> 
> Простите, я как представитель администрации Вас спрашиваю - Вас где-то "дураком" назвали? Или Вы пытаетесь приписать кому-то слова, которые он не произносил?


Общепринятым считается то, что принимается большинством школ. Учение о карме есть у всех школ. А вот учение, что карма очищается и еще таким способом - это уже частные толкования. 
Кстати, насчет мантр очищения. Насчет мантры Ваджрасаттвы есть вроде теория, что это как предварительная практика способствует раскаянию в дурном и помогает встать на Путь. То есть не внешнее божество вас очищает, а вы сами признаёте, что действовали дурно и как бы зарекаетесь этого не делать.
Такое толкование понятно. А вот то, что написано в первом посте этой темы это уже другое.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вера этих людей в Будду, практически, на заоблачной высоте. А, как известно из тех же сутт, необходимым и, что самое главное, достаточным условием для вступления в поток является именно вера в Будду.


Я например слышал, что говорится о «четырех факторах вступления в поток», среди которых непреклонная вера в Пробуждённого. Но вот то, что она является достаточным условием - не слышал. )

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вы говорите "Дхамма" - Вы что имеете в виду? 
> Как это речь не идет о Тхераваде и Махаяне, когда Вы обсуждаете практику Махаяны с точки зрения Тхеравады?
> Вы думаете я просто так что ли в теме появился?


То есть вы готовы защищать любую практику с пометкой "Махаяна"? Неважно, правильную или неправильную? Это ли не фанатизм? 
Я вот не готова защищать *все* тхеравадинские практики - ни разу.

----------


## Greedy

> Кстати, история Леонида - типичный пример эволюции верящего лишь в "железную задницу" пуриста. Уж ему-то точно не стать сротапанной уже)))


Это вера не в чистоту канона, учения и т.д., а невозможность отказаться от своих идеалистических представлениях о том, чем должна быть истинная религия. Поиск того, чего им не хватает в пропагандируемой науке бездеятельности: понимание даёт результат.
В религиях же присутствует другая формула: действие даёт результат.

Сначала ими отвергается ваджраяна, как наполненная всякими мистическими ритуалами.
Потом махаяна, как ставящая на пьедестал альтруистическое поведение, а не вгрызание в истину.
Тхеравада - тот спасительный рациональный островок.

Но знакомство с реальной Тхеравадой, с реальным служением монахов для мирян (в противовес идеалу учёному-теоретику, который может за всю свою жизнь не выдать ничего полезного обществу), с реальной ритуализованностью и направленностью на "бессмысленные" действий - это полностью ставит крест на то, что буддизм, в каком-либо виде, сможет удовлетворить их.

Это распространённая проблема.
В традиционных регионах служители культа (монахи, ламы и т.д.) служат мирянам, улучшая их жизнь в той парадигме, как она представлена в религии. За это миряне поддерживают служителей культа. И такой симбиоз есть не только в буддизме.
А теперь вопрос: что в западном обществе может предложить монах мирянам? Особенно тот, который в той или иной мере отрицает для себя мирское.

----------

Ersh (28.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (28.03.2013), Богдан Б (29.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Откуда вы взяли, что подношение это пустой ритуал? Будда в последней жизни имел обычное человеческое тело, и это тело нуждалось в еде, питье, крове. Как можно называть поддержку Татхагаты и обеспечение его необходимым для продления жизни пустым ритуалом? Вы понимаете, о чем пишете?


Я лишь сопоставляют слова.
На вопрос о том, что такое пустой ритуал, мне выдали определение, что пустым является тот ритуал, который не ведёт к Освобождению.
Или Вы скажите, что делать подношение Будде - это один из способов обрести Освобождение? Нет. Значит, это пустой ритуал.

Либо определение пустого ритуала неверное.
Тогда вопрос повторяется:
*Как отличить, какой ритуал является пустым, а какой - непустым?*

----------


## Aion

> Дхарани (буквально «та, что поддерживает и охраняет») применялась уже в ведические времена в качестве «опоры» и «защиты» концентрации (дхараны); другие ее названия — кавача и ракша («защита», «щит»). Для обыденного человека дхарани — это талисман, защищающий от демонов, болезней и чар. Но у аскетов, йогинов, созерцателей дхарани становится инструментом для концентрации, когда та совпадает с ритмом пранаямы или мысленно повторяется в течение фаз дыхания. В некоторых случаях можно восстановить значение «искалеченных» слов (амале, вимале, химе, ваме, кале и т. п. выражают идеи чистоты, снега и др.; ччхинде, видимо, означает оплакивание, упадок сил), однако огромное их большинство — причудливые и невнятные фонемы: хрим, храм, хрум, пхат и т. д. Поскольку дхарани, вероятно, использовались и совершенствовались в процессе медитации, регулировавшейся пранаямой, то изобретение новых звукосочетаний неизбежно ограничивалось определенным количеством слогов; но при этом в качестве компенсации выступал глубокий внутренний отклик, который пробуждали эти «мистические звуки». Во всяком случае, каким бы ни было историческое происхождение дхарани, они, несомненно, имели ценность как тайный, инициатический язык. Ибо эти звуки открывали свой подлинный смысл только во время медитации. Для непосвященного дхарани оставались непостижимыми; их значение не выражалось рациональным языком, т. е. таким языком, который служит для передачи обыденного опыта. Дхарани и мантры приобретали значение лишь тогда, когда их произносили в соответствии с определенными правилами и воспринимали как несущих «откровение» и «пробуждение». 
> 
> МАНТРЫ, ДХАРАНИ
> из книги М. Элиаде Йога. Бессмертие и свобода

----------

Ритл (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Или Вы скажите, что делать подношение Будде - это один из способов обрести Освобождение? Нет. Значит, это пустой ритуал.
> Либо определение пустого ритуала неверное.
> Тогда вопрос повторяется:
> *Как отличить, какой ритуал является пустым, а какой - непустым?*


Безусловно. Если вы почитаете биографии великих учеников Будды, то увидите, что в прошлых жизнях многие из них при обрели огромные заслуги, сделав подношение Буддам и Ариям прошлого. Например, королева Малика была простой девушкой из низшей касты, но она подарила Будде Готаме цветок, и он улыбнулся. Дост. Ананда его спросил о причине улыбке, и он ответил, что скоро девушка станет женой короля. 
Это одна из трех основ Пути: сила. 
Определение пустого и непустого см выше.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> 


Спасибо. Про способ концентрации ок, принимается.
А вот каков механизм очистки кармы своей и чужой? Просто - принять на веру, что это "работает"?

----------

Bob (28.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Определение пустого и непустого см выше.


Выше я видел определение, связанное с тем, ведёт ли ритуал к Освобождению или нет.



> Пустой ритуал - тот, который дает какой-то эффект, который не имеет ничего общего с Освобождением.


Подношение Будде цветка Маликой не привело (и не могло привести) к Освобождению. Следуя определению, это пустой ритуал.

----------

Карма Палджор (28.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Выше я видел определение, связанное с тем, ведёт ли ритуал к Освобождению или нет.
> 
> Подношение Будде цветка Маликой не привело (и не могло привести) к Освобождению. Следуя определению, это пустой ритуал.


Я вам искренне советую прочитать сутты, которые касаются Благородного Пути. Вам многое станет ясно. Практика щедрости относится к одной трети этого Пути, и без практики самадхи и панни сама по себе не ведет к Пробуждению. В совокупности - ведет. 
Почитайте также Тхери и Тхера гатхи с комментариями ( только на англ и только супруги Дэвидс). Все архаты в прошлом практиковали дану, а подношение Буддам прошлого привело их к рождению в эпоху Будды Готамы и достижению Ниббаны в его Сангхе.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Богдан Б (29.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> В совокупности - ведет.


Если Вы апеллируете к совокупности действий, то по какой причине Вы исключаете из этой совокупности такие занятия как рецитация мантры, ношение амулетов и прочие ритуальные действия?

Ваши аргументы не состоятельны как в плане определений пустоты подобных ритуалов, так и утверждение, что они непонятным образом очищают карму. Подношение цвета тоже непонятным образом очистило карму Малики.

----------


## Aion

> А вот каков механизм очистки кармы своей и чужой?


А нет никакого механизма. Всё вручную...

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (28.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kornfie.../living17.html Мантры и пение
"Использование мантр, или повторения некоторых фраз на пали, – чрезвычайно распространенная форма медитации в традиции тхеравады. Простые мантры – это повторения имени Будды – «буддхо»; или же в качестве слов мантры употребляются слова «дхарма» или «сангха», сообщество. Другие используемые слова или мантры направлены к развитию любящей доброты; некоторые мантры направляют внимание к процессу перемены при помощи повторения палийской фразы, означающей: «все изменяется»; тогда как еще другие используются для развития душевного равновесия при помощи фраз, которые можно перевести словом: «освободиться!». Очень часто практика мантр сочетается с медитацией о дыхании, так что практикующий повторяет мантру одновременно со вдохом и выдохом, чтобы помочь развитию спокойствия и сосредоточенности. Мантрическая медитация особенно популярна среди мирян. Как и прочие основные упражнения в сосредоточении, она может применяться просто для успокоения ума или служить основой для практики прозрения, где мантра становится фокусом наблюдения за развертыванием жизни или вспомогательным средством для приобретения покорности и освобожденности. Пение широко используется для развития веры и сосредоточенности; оно представляет собой часть распорядка медитации в буддизме тхеравады. Обычно пение заключает в себе повторение отрывков из палийских писаний. Есть песнопения, воздающие хвалу Будде или его учению, песнопения любящей доброты, песнопения о важнейших понятиях проповедей Будды, песнопения буддийской психологии. В храмах для медитации часто практикуются часы песнопений, чтобы помочь развитию состояний сосредоточенности ума и раскрытию сердца. Также и среди мирян храмовое пение составляет популярную форму медитации, которая служит напоминанием о содержании учения Будды, а также выступает в качестве основы для успокоения ума, из которого могут вырасти ясность и мудрость." (с) Джек Корнфилд.

----------

Ритл (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Общепринятым считается то, что принимается большинством школ. Учение о карме есть у всех школ. А вот учение, что карма очищается и еще таким способом - это уже частные толкования. 
> Кстати, насчет мантр очищения. Насчет мантры Ваджрасаттвы есть вроде теория, что это как предварительная практика способствует раскаянию в дурном и помогает встать на Путь. .


Что такое "большинство школ"? Большинство школ какой традиции? В большинстве школ (я по своему опыту  предположу, что в Махаяне их больше, чем в Тхераваде) - признается очищающая сила мантр.




> То есть не внешнее божество вас очищает, а вы сами признаёте, что действовали дурно и как бы зарекаетесь этого не делать.
> Такое толкование понятно. А вот то, что написано в первом посте этой темы это уже другое


В первом посте вообще не написано, как это работает. Рискну предположить, что Вы мало осведомлены о практике мантр, и то, что махаянцы считают очевидным, Вам придется разжевать. Хотя непонятно зачем - ведь для Вас это знание бесполезно, так как Вы практикуете Тхераваду. Поэтому Ваш интерес к данной теме и агрессивное и критическое в ней участие позволяет предположить праздный интерес или холивар.
Практика мантр развивает внимательность, и сделанная с должным настроем предполагает настройку психики человека на благой лад. Наверное нет нужды объяснять, что человек, благожелательно настроенный, благоприятно влияет на окружающих живых существ, тем самым способствуя их освобождению. Ничем иначе, чем накоплением благой кармы, это назвать нельзя.
Это толкование понятно?

----------

Ometoff (13.03.2016), Дордже (28.03.2013), Ритл (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> То есть вы готовы защищать любую практику с пометкой "Махаяна"? Неважно, правильную или неправильную? Это ли не фанатизм? 
> Я вот не готова защищать *все* тхеравадинские практики - ни разу.


Я пытаюсь понять - Ваш интерес искренен или продиктован иными намерениями. Поэтому вступаю в дискуссию. Если я читаю в ответ какие-то увертки, то делаю выводы.
Я получал практику Дхарани от своих учителей, с разъяснениями, и поэтому да, готов ее защищать. Почему это я должен считать эту практику неправильной? Почему Вы предполагаете, что я могу считать какие-то махаянские практики неправильными? Я могу считать, что я чего-то не понимаю, и если эти практики мне не переданы, или меня не интересуют - я не буду влезать в обсуждения с собственным мнением. Иначе я буду выглядеть со стороны как... как... Как Вы там бишь написали?....  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Ometoff (13.03.2016), Германн (28.03.2013), Дордже (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Если Вы апеллируете к совокупности действий, то по какой причине Вы исключаете из этой совокупности такие занятия как рецитация мантры, ношение амулетов и прочие ритуальные действия?
> 
> Ваши аргументы не состоятельны как в плане определений пустоты подобных ритуалов, так и утверждение, что они непонятным образом очищают карму. Подношение цвета тоже непонятным образом очистило карму Малики.


Потому что их нет в Ария Магга. 
Ничто карму Малики не очищало, но ее дар даяния поспособствовал ее благой судьбе.

----------


## Жека

> Я пытаюсь понять - Ваш интерес искренен или продиктован иными намерениями. Поэтому вступаю в дискуссию. Если я читаю в ответ какие-то увертки, то делаю выводы.
> Я получал практику Дхарани от своих учителей, с разъяснениями, и поэтому да, готов ее защищать. Почему это я должен считать эту практику неправильной? Почему Вы предполагаете, что я могу считать какие-то махаянские практики неправильными? Я могу считать, что я чего-то не понимаю, и если эти практики мне не переданы, или меня не интересуют - я не буду влезать в обсуждения с собственным мнением. Иначе я буду выглядеть со стороны как... как... Как Вы там бишь написали?....


Мой интерес, назовем это так, это желание донести до тех посетителей БФ, что далеко не весь буддизм признает такие вещи, как очищение кармы и такие методы, и тем более - воздействие на карму других существ.
Донести это до тех посетителей, которые еще не обросли "традициями" и открыты к диалогу и исследованию вместо того, чтобы кидать камнями всех, кто задает вопросы в целях защиты "своей" традиции.

----------

Bob (28.03.2013), Наталья (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Мой интерес, назовем это так, это желание донести до тех посетителей БФ, что далеко не весь буддизм признает такие вещи, как очищение кармы и такие методы, и тем более - воздействие на карму других существ.
> Донести это до тех посетителей, которые еще не обросли "традициями" и открыты к диалогу и исследованию вместо того, чтобы кидать камнями всех, кто задает вопросы в целях защиты "своей" традиции.


То-есть Вы не хотели получить разъяснение по сути треда? Что и требовалось доказать.
Простите, но именно это и называется холивар и оффтопик. Прошу Вас немедленно покинуть тему, иначе Вы получите месячный бан.

----------

Дордже (28.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (29.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> То-есть Вы не хотели получить разъяснение по сути треда? Что и требовалось доказать.
> Простите, но именно это и называется холивар и оффтопик. Прошу Вас немедленно покинуть тему, иначе Вы получите месячный бан.


Слушаюсь и повинуюсь, религиозный фанатик ( так написано у вас в традиции)  :Wink:

----------

Ersh (28.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Greedy, к дискуссии о ритуалах - сравните разницу - или мантру на шею повесить (ну пускай даже мысленное подношение мандалы или тому подобное), или оторвать от сердца и от семьи энную сумму денег или других материальных благ, и отдать их нуждающимся. Насколько различается работа над собой. В этом разница ритуала и действия. В ритуале мы воспроизводим формальную, внешнюю сторону действия, а в случае благого деяния - делаем конкретный, содержательный, материальный поступок, чем-то жертвуя реально, а не в воображении. 
Чем тхеравадинский монах может быть полезен западному обществу - являть собой пример и давать реально действующие методы, которые позволят управиться с вечно мятущимся неугомонным западным умом, остановить вечный бег за подвешенной морковкой, объяснить наконец, что погоня за вечным счастьем и удовольствием не принесет результата, если ум загрязнен.
Еще был вопрос про Будду. Будда, до того, как стать просветленным, не делал никаких заявлений и никого ничему не учил. Всё, чем он занимался - было изучение и практика успокоения ума в уединении. После просветления, сами понимаете, цель достигнута, ум успокоен, дальше успокоение ума в уединении делать нет необходимости. Зато появилось совершенное знание(прямое постижение явлений), в корне отличающееся от знания остальных (не достигших просветления), которые полагаются или на веру или на интуицию, и теперь можно учить.

----------


## Ersh

Наталья, во время ритуала тоже происходит работа над собой.
Это общее место и для Махаяны и для Тхеравады.

----------

Aion (29.03.2013), Дордже (29.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, к дискуссии о ритуалах - сравните разницу - или мантру на шею повесить (ну пускай даже мысленное подношение мандалы или тому подобное), или оторвать от сердца и от семьи энную сумму денег или других материальных благ, и отдать их нуждающимся. Насколько различается работа над собой. В этом разница ритуала и действия. В ритуале мы воспроизводим формальную, внешнюю сторону действия, а в случае благого деяния - делаем конкретный, содержательный, материальный поступок, чем-то жертвуя реально, а не в воображении.


Аргумент работал бы, если бы Будда уточнял, что подношение должно сопровождаться серьёзной работой над собой. Но это не так. Любое подношение Будде создаст благоприятную карму. Независимо от того, отдал ли человек последнюю копеечку, или же воспользовался магическими способностями и поднёс Будде еду. Пример подобного можно найти в сутте, где небожитель обманом поднёс Будде еду и, согласно учению Будды, тем самым обрёл для себя следующее рождение на тех же небесах.




> Чем тхеравадинский монах может быть полезен западному обществу - являть собой пример и давать реально действующие методы, которые позволят управиться с вечно мятущимся неугомонным западным умом, остановить вечный бег за подвешенной морковкой, объяснить наконец, что погоня за вечным счастьем и удовольствием не принесет результата, если ум загрязнен.


Нужно ли это морализаторство западным (да и любым другим) мирянам?
Ради контраста, опишите, что делают монахи для мирян в традиционной для Вашей традиции стране.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне не интересны все эти украшения, кружева, зачем? Они только заслоняют смысл. Я вот начинала знакомство с буддизмом, конечно же, с Махаяны, даже с Ваджраяны ))) , так вот, из-за этих развесистых кружев я даже не знала, с какой стороны подойти и с чего начать. Мой ум не мог ухватить сути. А ПК суховат, конечно, но зато там сразу понятно, откуда что берется и что делать.


Для того, чтобы работать со всем умом сразу, а не только с той частью, которую он может ухватить. Образы, используемые в Ваджраяне не «заслоняют смысл», а позволяют получить доступ к тем частям ума, которые лучше всего воспринимаются с помощью образов. Ваш личный неудачный опыт означает просто, что данный метод Вам, вероятно, не подходит, а не то, что это ненужный и вредный метод и он никому не подходит. Также не означает ли он и объективного превосходства методов, которые работают для Вас над методами, которые работают для других.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.03.2013), Дордже (29.03.2013)

----------


## Aion

> В ритуале мы воспроизводим формальную, внешнюю сторону действия


"Мы" - это экстраверты?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kornfie.../living17.html Мантры и пение
> "Использование мантр, или повторения некоторых фраз на пали, – чрезвычайно распространенная форма медитации в традиции тхеравады. Простые мантры – это повторения имени Будды – «буддхо»; или же в качестве слов мантры употребляются слова «дхарма» или «сангха», сообщество. Другие используемые слова или мантры направлены к развитию любящей доброты; некоторые мантры направляют внимание к процессу перемены при помощи повторения палийской фразы, означающей: «все изменяется»; тогда как еще другие используются для развития душевного равновесия при помощи фраз, которые можно перевести словом: «освободиться!». Очень часто практика мантр сочетается с медитацией о дыхании, так что практикующий повторяет мантру одновременно со вдохом и выдохом, чтобы помочь развитию спокойствия и сосредоточенности. Мантрическая медитация особенно популярна среди мирян. Как и прочие основные упражнения в сосредоточении, она может применяться просто для успокоения ума или служить основой для практики прозрения, где мантра становится фокусом наблюдения за развертыванием жизни или вспомогательным средством для приобретения покорности и освобожденности.


Вот же, в Тхераваде используются мантры и даже мантрические медитации особенно популярны среди мирян. А здесь как я понял монахи тхеравады набивают татуировки магические, это даже похлеще чем на шее дхарани носить. http://sak-yant.com/

----------

Германн (29.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Аргумент работал бы, если бы Будда уточнял, что подношение должно сопровождаться серьёзной работой над собой. Но это не так. Любое подношение Будде создаст благоприятную карму. Независимо от того, отдал ли человек последнюю копеечку, или же воспользовался магическими способностями и поднёс Будде еду. Пример подобного можно найти в сутте, где небожитель обманом поднёс Будде еду и, согласно учению Будды, тем самым обрёл для себя следующее рождение на тех же небесах.


 - то есть, своими этими словами вы прямо утверждаете, что можно не работать над собой, можно заменять реальную дану виртуальными обрядами, обманывать Будду и это хорошо? О каком развитии нравственности в данном случае идет речь, о каком понимании Дхаммы, если человек готов на неблагие способы ради достижения хорошего перерождения? Ссылку на сутту хочу увидеть.
Вообще, первое, что нужно для хорошего перерождения, согласно учению Будды - это СОВЕРШЕННАЯ НРАВСТВЕННОСТЬ, даже медитационные умения идут на втором месте. Нравственность, которая не подменяется магическими обрядами. 
Дана и прочие практики направлены как раз на то, чтобы взрастить и закрепить состояние ума, щедрое, непривязанное к матеиальному, возвышенное, а не попытка, как в случае ритуала, манипулировать действительностью с помощью магических методов, без прямого волевого вовлечения субъекта в изменение его привычек. В том то и "прелесть" магии, что создается иллюзия, что можно достичь изменений, не работая напрямую над собой. Произойдет будто чудо и желаемое принесут на блюдечке. 
Что с того, если субъект будет тысячи раз подносить мандалу образу, если   его будет давить жаба помочь собственной матери?





> Нужно ли это морализаторство западным (да и любым другим) мирянам?
> Ради контраста, опишите, что делают монахи для мирян в традиционной для Вашей традиции стране.


 - я не интересуюсь традиционной религией в нашей стране, поэтому не могу говорить за нее.

**Вот же, в Тхераваде используются мантры и даже мантрические медитации особенно популярны среди мирян. А здесь как я понял монахи тхеравады набивают татуировки магические, это даже похлеще чем на шее дхарани носить. http://sak-yant.com/** - мантры используются не для магии, сиречь манипуляции действительностью, а чтобы ум не блуждал во время медитации, чтобы он хотя бы мантрой был занят, а не внутренним диалогом. А насчёт татуировок - наносят, но к Канону татуировки отношения не имеют, в Каноне нигде не написано, что Будда говорил в пользу татуировок, и наделял их какой-то значимостью.

----------


## Джигме

> Всё равно в голове не укладывается. То есть человек, откровенный подонок, убивший отца, мать и кучу народа, вдруг станет святее Папы Римского, только за переписывание, слушание, подношение этой мантре? Эта сутра перечеркивает все остальные учения Будды. Воруй, убивай, с гусями балуйся, главное мантру прочитай и все.


Что тут странного. Вот можно быть буддистом и попасть в Бодхгайю и этим самым собрать благую карму для перерождения небожителем, хотя до этого кармы бы хватило стать максимум животным. Работа ума почти никакая, понимания истины тоже на нуле. просто формально притащил свою тушку в это место и все, счастье. Это вас ведь не смущает.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Всё равно в голове не укладывается. То есть человек, откровенный подонок, убивший отца, мать и кучу народа, вдруг станет святее Папы Римского, только за переписывание, слушание, подношение этой мантре? Эта сутра перечеркивает все остальные учения Будды. Воруй, убивай, с гусями балуйся, главное мантру прочитай и все.


Наталья, обратитесь, пожалуйста, к примеру Ангулималы. Тоже ведь неоднозначный прецедент - человек покрошил тысячу человек без одного, а потом так успешно над умом отработал, что аж архатом стал.

Предполагая всяческие злодеяния за человеком, который пользуется всякими дхармическими амулетами и при этом в поведении своём не блистающем, вы забываете о предпосылках того, что он вообще родился человеком и каким-то образом уверовал в действенность буддийских амулетов (ну ок, с вашей точки зрения - еретических амулетов). Вот вы подумайте о том, что с законом причины-следствия и кармы всё не так просто, как вам кажется. Ну или прокомментируйте хотя бы - закрошить тыщщу человек и не попасть в ад (получив смягчение до обычных поношений со стороны людей, как если бы закона кармы не было, а был только закон причины-следствия) - это чудо круче воскрешения или обыденная вещь?

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (29.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Джигме, если бы сбросили ссылку на эту сутту, я бы рассмотрела ее. Пока таковая сутта мне на глаза не попадалась, Канон большой.

Ангулимала, во первых, встретил самого Будду, и Будда наставил его (а это не амулет на шею надевать). Умея читать в умах, нашел нужные слова для этого человека, и Ангулимала раскаялся. Вполне возможно, да так и есть скорее всего, что Ангулимала имел связь с дхаммой и раньше, иначе бы он просто не понял учения. Были же люди, не смотря на то, что Будда был рядом и объяснял, они оказались слишком неразвиты, чтобы понять учение. Во вторых - карма никуда не делась. Даже архатство не отменило ее - после становления архатом Ангулимала был избит до полусмерти (но не стань архатом, пошел бы жариться или морозиться в ады). Ибо как говорится в Каноне, сила проявления кармы зависит от нравственности, мудрости и других благих качеств человека человека.
А воспитание нравственности, мудрости, и т.д - это благие поступки, это преодоление невежества, выработка правильных взглядов. Татуировки и амулеты тут не помогут.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ангулимала, во первых, встретил самого Будду, и Будда наставил его (а это не амулет на шею надевать).


Так вот Девадатта вообще постоянно Будду встречал, што с того - всё равно в ады пошёл (с поздней амнистией, правда).




> Вполне возможно, да так и есть скорее всего, что Ангулимала имел связь с дхаммой и раньше, иначе бы он просто не понял учения.


С какой, кстати, Дхаммой? ну, в смысле, до прихода Будды-то. Как вы считаете, есть ли вероятность, что у человека, использующего амулеты с дхарани, будет увеличиваться влечение к Дхарме? Да и вообще, использование этих амулетов могут быть, например, последствием появления этого влечения? Часто вы видите, кроме буддийских форумов, людей с дхарани-амулетами?




> Во вторых - карма никуда не делась. Даже архатство не отменило ее - после становления архатом Ангулимала был избит до полусмерти (но не стань архатом, пошел бы жариться или морозиться в ады).


Так он был бы избит, даже если бы закона кармы не было. Просто в силу закона причины-следствия. Очень крутая трансформация кармических плодов, которые должны проявиться в следующей жизни, в виде _всего лишь_ избиения до полусмерти за убийство тысячи человек. Его, например, даже не убили, как Махамаугдальяну. Это с учётом того, что в прошлых жизнях Ангулимала был вообще людоедом - и избиение за предыдущие злодеяния в образе людоеда - это какой-то вообще запредельный блат. Получается - Ангулимала работал над нравственностью и умом тщательней и усердней, чем Махамаугдальяна?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что с того, если субъект будет тысячи раз подносить мандалу образу, если   его будет давить жаба помочь собственной матери?


А что, если ни мандалу не подносит, ни жабу выплюнуть для собственной матери не может? :Smilie: 

Не знаю, есть ли в Каноне, но помню историю про скрягу-купца, который пришел к Будде и сказал, что вообще не может никому ничего отдать. И тогда Будда ему сказал, чтобы он своей правой рукой отдавал ценности своей левой руке, и так постепенно, сначала сам себе, потом потихоньку и понемногу, и другим - купец научился даянию.

Пусть человек подносит мандалу. Подношение мандалы - что такое, Наталья - знаете? Это тоже развитие щедрости, пусть несколько иначе. Воображаемые дары просто раздать, потом можно уже и материальные раздавать, потому что если ум занят благими мыслями - он постепенно в ним привыкает, и они становятся для него естесственными - такова вообще ЛЮБАЯ буддийская практика - и нравственности в том числе - постоянно направление ума на благое. Вы медитируете, кто-то медитирует через подношение мандалы. И собирает привычку к благому. И со временем сможет к матери отнситься иначе. 

Вы сама, вроде, к матери пока имеете много претензий. Отдать ей материальное в данном случае, - не будет работать, - тут любовь и дороту надо смочь ей отдать.

----------

Ometoff (13.03.2016)

----------


## Наталья

> Так вот Девадатта вообще постоянно Будду встречал, што с того - всё равно в ады пошёл (с поздней амнистией, правда).


 - упертый в заблуждениях был ибо. 






> С какой, кстати, Дхаммой? ну, в смысле, до прихода Будды-то. Как вы считаете, есть ли вероятность, что у человека, использующего амулеты с дхарани, будет увеличиваться влечение к Дхарме? Да и вообще, использование этих амулетов могут быть, например, последствием появления этого влечения? Часто вы видите, кроме буддийских форумов, людей с дхарани-амулетами?


 - может, у предыдущего будды учился. Я вижу много людей с амулетами (не дхарани). Крест же крестильный - тоже амулет. Наоборот, одев амулет, человек считает, что задачу выполнил, теперь он под защитой, и дальнейшее изучение учения ему не требуется. Но я же не говорю, что амулет не работает. Вот вам пример - нам всем необходимы деньги. Чтобы получить их, мы работаем (не берем пример воров - мы ж нормальные люди). Каждый день, хочется нам того или нет, независимо от настроения ходим на работу, ибо это необходимость. А представим некто, кому лень работать, надел амулет, чтобы деньги на улице находить. Пускай амулет сработал, он нашел раз деньги и это укрепило в нем веру. Но этот-то ведь способ заработка ненадежен - кто знает, когда он найдет деньги в следующий раз и найдет ли их вообще. Так и с голоду недолго умереть, полагаясь исключительно на амулет. 
Поэтому, для стабильного благополучия лучше работать, а не тратить время ожидаючи. Так и с работой над умом.






> Так он был бы избит, даже если бы закона кармы не было. Просто в силу закона причины-следствия.


 - Так закон причины и следствия - это и есть закон кармы!

----------

Жека (29.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Пусть человек подносит мандалу. Подношение мандалы - что такое, Наталья - знаете? Это тоже развитие щедрости, пусть несколько иначе. Воображаемые дары просто раздать, потом можно уже и материальные раздавать, потому что если ум занят благими мыслями - он постепенно в ним привыкает, и они становятся для него естесственными - такова вообще ЛЮБАЯ буддийская практика - и нравственности в том числе - постоянно направление ума на благое. Вы медитируете, кто-то медитирует через подношение мандалы. И собирает привычку к благому. И со временем сможет к матери отнситься иначе. 
> 
> Вы сама, вроде, к матери пока имеете много претензий. Отдать ей материальное в данном случае, - не будет работать, - тут любовь и дороту надо смочь ей отдать.


 - Пема, вот в виртуальном мире компьютерной ролевухи эльф 80-го уровня - он и воевать умеет, и денег куча, и девушки и почет и успех. А в реале - он чаще всего прыщавый неудачник. А всё почему? Ибо виртуальная реальность и виртуальные действия опыта не приносят, а только отнимают время. Будда учил из реальной руки в другую передавать реальные мат. ценности, а не символ ценностей из символа одной руки в другую - это уже получается двойная иллюзия.
Это как в том анекдоте про бассейн "когда плавать научитесь, тогда и воду нальем". Научиться плавать без воды невозможно, это знает на опыте каждый, кто хоть раз учился плавать, хоть какие виртуальные тренажеры не придумывай.

А про мать - учусь практиковать метту по отношению к родным. Да, идет трудно, но я работаю над этим.

----------

Богдан Б (30.03.2013), Жека (29.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это как в том анекдоте про бассейн "когда плавать научитесь, тогда и воду нальем". Научиться плавать без воды невозможно, это знает на опыте каждый, кто хоть раз учился плавать, хоть какие виртуальные тренажеры не придумывай.
> 
> А про мать - учусь практиковать метту по отношению к родным. Да, идет трудно, но я работаю над этим.


Это не как в анекдоте про бассейн. И пример про плаванье неподходящий. Как бы ни старались подносить материальные вещи, но материя есть материя, а ум есть ум. И как бы субстанции таки разные. Вам всё равно придется развивать намерение, желание и пр. только этим, а не внешними действиями, можно сделать что-то с умом. Внешние действия - всего лишь некоторое подспорье. Интересно, почему некоторые "умельцы" не пытаются анализировать свою традицию, не пытаются хотя бы задуматься и включать иногда анализ.

А тантра без понимания - это как ваша речь. Не зная матчасти пытаться что-то утверждать о ваджраяне - мягко говоря слишком самонадеянно.

----------

Кунсанг (30.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> А тантра без понимания - это как ваша речь. Не зная матчасти пытаться что-то утверждать о ваджраяне - мягко говоря слишком самонадеянно.


 - действительно, что такое тантра и зачем она, если есть канон, я не знаю. была бы очень благодарна за ссылку на надёжный источник, разъясняющий эти моменты.

----------


## Юй Кан

> - действительно, что такое тантра и зачем она, если есть канон, я не знаю. была бы очень благодарна за ссылку на надёжный источник, разъясняющий эти моменты.


Наташа, есть такое понятие: _упая_. Оно Вам знакомо?

----------


## Ашвария

> - действительно, что такое тантра и зачем она, если есть канон, я не знаю. была бы очень благодарна за ссылку на надёжный источник, разъясняющий эти моменты.


Это удивительно  :Smilie: 
А разве тот кто посвящает в Тантру - не надёжен?..

----------


## Карма Палджор

> - действительно, что такое тантра и зачем она, если есть канон, я не знаю. была бы очень благодарна за ссылку на надёжный источник, разъясняющий эти моменты.


Вам уже сказали, что палийский канон был не единственным собранием текстов раннего буддизма. И не любимые вами дхарани также входили в другую версию канона. Вы похоже не поняли то, что вам написал, поскольку вцепились только в одну фразу. А фразу о том, что похоже вы мало знакомы и с палийским каноном и прочтенными сутрами, не заметили. Ох уж эти материалисты

----------


## Наталья

> Это удивительно 
> А разве тот кто посвящает в Тантру - не надёжен?..


Ничего удивительного, я в этом чайник. Мне не саму тантру нужно, я понимаю, просто так мне практики никто не даст (да и мне они без надобности в данный момент), но я хочу правильно понимать само явление.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ничего удивительного, я в этом чайник. Мне не саму тантру нужно, я понимаю, просто так мне практики никто не даст (да и мне они без надобности в данный момент), но я хочу правильно понимать само явление.


Так что с упаей: такое "явление" Вам понятно? : )

----------


## Greedy

> - то есть, своими этими словами вы прямо утверждаете, что можно не работать над собой, можно заменять реальную дану виртуальными обрядами, обманывать Будду и это хорошо? О каком развитии нравственности в данном случае идет речь, о каком понимании Дхаммы, если человек готов на неблагие способы ради достижения хорошего перерождения?


Идея жертвенности, сама по себе, ложная.
Образно говоря, существу с маленькими ножками нужно приложить массу усилий, чтобы дойти до какого-то места, в то время как существо с огромными ногами доберётся до него в два счёта. И это проблема первого существа, что ему приходится прикладывать массу усилий, а не второму, которому в этой ситуации совершенно нечем жертвовать.

Если дана требует значительной внутренней работы над собой - то это проблема того существа, чей ум настолько грязен и скуд, что дана для него - это отдача последней копеечки. Какой-нибудь царь, имеющий огромные владения, обладает намного лучшей кармой, и может поддерживать не один раз одного (последней копеечкой), а сотни монахов и постоянно. И заслуг у него будет больше.

Жертвенность - не преимущество, а серьёзный минус, констатация ущербности собственной ситуации.




> Ссылку на сутту хочу увидеть.


Дана Кассапе от Сакки
Важны не изменения в уме (переделать себя), а совершённый поступок (само действие). Так как само действие содержит в себе правильную мотивацию. Пока в уме присутствует жадность ("я не отдам"), дана не сможет произойти.
А вот если для даны нужно сломать себя, перебороть себя, позволить себе одно действие наперекор этому "я не отдам", то это лишь маленькая песчинка благого в отравленном неблагим уме.




> Дана и прочие практики направлены как раз на то, чтобы взрастить и закрепить состояние ума, щедрое, непривязанное к матеиальному, возвышенное, а не попытка, как в случае ритуала, манипулировать действительностью с помощью магических методов, без прямого волевого вовлечения субъекта в изменение его привычек. В том то и "прелесть" магии, что создается иллюзия, что можно достичь изменений, не работая напрямую над собой. Произойдет будто чудо и желаемое принесут на блюдечке. 
> Что с того, если субъект будет тысячи раз подносить мандалу образу, если   его будет давить жаба помочь собственной матери?


Читайте сутты внимательнее. Именно так на блюдечке всё и происходит. Но не с тем, кто рассуждает, а с тем, кто может на самом деле сделать соответствующее действие. Действие и только действие даёт результат.
Работа над умом лишь усиливает результата от действия, за счёт большей стабильности ума.
И никакие медитации не сделают из скупого ума щедрый ум. Они сделают ум стабильнее, и его скупость будет во много раз более утончённая и стабильная.




> - я не интересуюсь традиционной религией в нашей стране, поэтому не могу говорить за нее.


Зря Вы не интересуетесь положением дел, как устроен быт и взаимодействие разных групп в родной для Вашей традиции стране.

----------

Ритл (29.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> - Пема, вот в виртуальном мире компьютерной ролевухи эльф 80-го уровня - он и воевать умеет, и денег куча, и девушки и почет и успех. А в реале - он чаще всего прыщавый неудачник. А всё почему? Ибо виртуальная реальность и виртуальные действия опыта не приносят, а только отнимают время. Будда учил из реальной руки в другую передавать реальные мат. ценности, а не символ ценностей из символа одной руки в другую - это уже получается двойная иллюзия.
> Это как в том анекдоте про бассейн "когда плавать научитесь, тогда и воду нальем". Научиться плавать без воды невозможно, это знает на опыте каждый, кто хоть раз учился плавать, хоть какие виртуальные тренажеры не придумывай.


Миленькая, ну неужели Вы думаете, что последователи Ваджраяны опираются там на шнурочки? :Smilie: 
 Они развивают все парамиты и практикуют все методы для быстрейшего становления Буддой, мы в первую очередь нарабатываем два собрания - добродетели и знаний - как и все остальные буддисты, а без этого приступать к тантре нельзя. Это все делается, чтобы ПОМОЧЬ РЕАЛЬНЫМ ЖИВЫМ СУЩЕСТВАМ - избавиться от страдания и достичь Пробуждения. 

Откуда у Вас представления, что они там опираются только на всякие ритуальные красоты? Смысл каждого ритуального символа Вы знаете? Мы развиваем точно также все буддийские качества, и буддизм вообще не существует без практического применения - никакой навык не приобретается только теоретически или через мистические вещи. Ну откуда вы взяли, что в тантре мистика? Это целенаправленная определенная работа над собственным восприятием. и НИКТО, никакой Будда не в состоянии сделать за нас что-либо.

А что такое, кстати, сказать - реальное? :Smilie:  То, что можно потрогать руками? А метту каким образом можно потрогать? :Smilie:  Она что - не реальна?

----------

Aion (29.03.2013), Карма Палджор (29.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Уважаемая Пема, а что мне думать о тантре, ежели в в Википедии написано



> в буддийской тантре используют земную магнитную ось, проходящую через середину тела и соединяющую макушку головы с «точкой „G“» (у женщин) и простатой (у мужчин).[7]





> он признаёт земные цели и обретения и часто имеет дело с практиками, по характеру более магическими, нежели духовными.





> Формирование образов различных божеств в процессе медитации путём творческого воображения играет ключевую роль в процессе осознавания. Эти образы могут рассматриваться пребывающими как внутри, так и извне.
> Огромное многообразие количества и типов Будд и прочих божеств.
> Большое ударение делается на роли гуру и необходимости получения от него наставлений и должных инициаций для садхан.
> Бросаются в глаза многочисленные рассуждения о природе и силе речи, в особенности в связи с литерами санскритского алфавита.
> Различные обычаи и ритуалы, часто не-буддийского происхождения, такие как хома, инкорпорированы и адаптированы к буддизму.
> Духовная физиология преподаётся как часть процесса трансформации.
> Подчёркивается важность женского начала; используются различные формы сексуальной йоги.


Что мне думать о данном учении? Что это эзотерика какая-то. Я и прошу поэтому ссылки на надежные источники, чтобы не набирать чужих заблуждений.
Greedy, существо, как с маленькими ногами, так и с большими, должно идти к цели, пусть со своей скоростью, пусть запинаясь и падая, а не бежать по отличной беговой дорожке в отлично оборудованном зале, глядя на изображение цели на экране великолепного телевизора, и думая при этом, что он становится к цели ближе.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (29.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот почитайте простой и надежный источник о тибетском буддизме и Ваджраяне в том числе, чего на Вики опираться?

Далай Лама. "Буддийские практики, Путь к жизни, полной смысла"

Там все есть - и довольно коротко. Подробно о нравственности, медитации и мудрости. Что из чего проистекает. Простыми словами и доступными для всех. Постарайтесь абстрагироваться - не что Вам самой ближе, а просто объективно почитайте. А потом можно будет что-то о тантре более глубокое читать.

Можете Торчинова почитать
http://buddhism.org.ru/buddhism_07.html

----------

Ometoff (13.03.2016), Наталья (29.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, существо, как с маленькими ногами, так и с большими, должно идти к цели, пусть со своей скоростью, пусть запинаясь и падая, а не бежать по отличной беговой дорожке в отлично оборудованном зале, глядя на изображение цели на экране великолепного телевизора, и думая при этом, что он становится к цели ближе.


Проводите аналогии до конца.
Тренировка на экране предназначена не для достижения цели, а для научения себя действовать именно таким образом. А чтобы эти действия естественным образом перенеслись в жизнь, то практикуется неотличимость того, что видится в воображении от того, что видится глазами.

Вы же настаиваете на этой разнице, апеллируете к ней, указывая, что действия, совершаемые в воображении, остаются только в воображении.
А мы убираем эту разницу и получаем, что комфорт воображаемой среды для совершения правильных действий естественным образом переносится на среду, воспринимаемую глазами.
И одна из целей практик именно в этом. Научить свой ум в воображении действовать просветлённым образом и растворить разницу между медитацией и после медитации, чтобы просветлённым образом действовать и после медитации.

----------


## Наталья

> Проводите аналогии до конца.
> Тренировка на экране предназначена не для достижения цели, а для научения себя действовать именно таким образом. А чтобы эти действия естественным образом перенеслись в жизнь, то практикуется неотличимость того, что видится в воображении от того, что видится глазами.


 - вы еще одну матрицу, имхо, себе создаете. Что вам мешает начать с реала? Знаете же про фокусы ума, в воображении он вам какие угодно благие качества нарисует, но стоит выйти на улицу и соприкоснуться с действительностью - и всё "благое" не выдержит ее натиска. Что там Будда говорил о "видении как есть", про то, что нужно научиться видеть вещи как они есть на самом деле, а не так, как нам бы хотелось их себе воображать. С иллюзиями-то у всех полный порядок.

----------


## Aion

> Можете Торчинова почитать
> http://buddhism.org.ru/buddhism_07.html


А можете брошюрку Герберта Гюнтера и Чогьяма Трунгпы Тантра  :EEK!:

----------

Наталья (29.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.03.2013), Ритл (29.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> - вы еще одну матрицу, имхо, себе создаете. Что вам мешает начать с реала? Знаете же про фокусы ума, в воображении он вам какие угодно благие качества нарисует, но стоит выйти на улицу и соприкоснуться с действительностью - и всё "благое" не выдержит ее натиска. Что там Будда говорил о "видении как есть", про то, что нужно научиться видеть вещи как они есть на самом деле, а не так, как нам бы хотелось их себе воображать. С иллюзиями-то у всех полный порядок.


А Вы поделайте целый месяц подношения буддам, а потом посмотрите, как изменятся Ваши отношения с Вашими же родными.
Для Вас граница между реальностью и воображение незыблема. Вы не приемлете методы, которые работают через неё, или даже её полностью игнорируют.

Но как когда Вы воображаете или когда смотрите глазами, у Вас один и тот же ум. И если с иллюзиями у Вас всё в порядке, то уберите ту перегородку, которая мешает сделать всё в порядке и в реале.

----------

Ersh (30.03.2013), Эделизи (30.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Насчет очищения кармы через мантры и т.д. говорится, что карма не есть что-то незыблемое, неизменное, это есть причинно-следственная связь зависящая от условий и факторов и если будут применены какие-то благие факторы, условия по отношению к неблагой карме, противодействующие ей, то эта неблагая карма может быть отсечена, уничтожена или очищена, и также ослаблена. В случае с Ангулималой эта неблагая карма была отсечена при помощи мудрости, но кое-что ему пришлось пережить уже будучи вне сансары, но это было уже как лишь отголосок его неблагой кармы. Мантры говорится очищают неблагую карму потому что обладают благой силой противодействующей неблагому. Попробуйте начитать сто тысяч Ом мани падме хум и провести этот эксперимент на себе говорится.

----------

Эделизи (30.03.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Да просто попробуйте прочитать эту дхарани несколько раз, даже можно всего раз 10, когда ум охвачен злостью, гневом, обидой и. т.д. Отслеживайте ваш ум в этот момент.
Просто ради эксперимента.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Насчет очищения кармы через мантры и т.д. говорится, что карма не есть что-то незыблемое, неизменное, это есть причинно-следственная связь зависящая от условий и факторов и если будут применены какие-то благие факторы, условия по отношению к неблагой карме, противодействующие ей, то эта неблагая карма может быть отсечена, уничтожена или очищена, и также ослаблена. В случае с Ангулималой эта неблагая карма была отсечена при помощи мудрости, но кое-что ему пришлось пережить уже будучи вне сансары, но это было уже как лишь отголосок его неблагой кармы. Мантры говорится очищают неблагую карму потому что обладают благой силой противодействующей неблагому. Попробуйте начитать сто тысяч Ом мани падме хум и провести этот эксперимент на себе говорится.


Нет уж, я лучше потрачу время на медитацию.
По поводу начитывания мантр - если не сформированы правильные воззрения (а это понимание 4-х благородных истин, и следом за ними бвп и вв), то начитывание это превращается в магический ритуал, типа прочих ритуалов на удачу, которые используют люди, не знающие о дхамме. При понимании - соответственно это начитывание не нужно.

Более того, начитывая мантры ( я не отменяю действия ритуалов и амулетов) - засевая карму таким образом благими семенами, вы не можете знать, когда они взойдут. На самом деле, небольшая вероятност, что они взойдут именно в этой жизни, а насчет следующего воплощения - что там взойдет в бардо, какие факторы определят следующее рождение, будет зависить от того, насколько вы сможете сохранить уравновешенный настрой и не впасть в омрачения в момент смерти.

А это не шуточки, и не симулятор, смерть - это самая реальная реальность. Будете ли вы готовы к встрече с ней, сумеете ли сохранить благой настрой для последующего рождения в хорошем уделе, если у вас нет опыта управления умом хотя бы в медитационном состоянии? Вы полагаетесь на амулеты, как на плот, который, может быть, вынесет вас из стремнины. Да, и хотелось бы вам, чтобы плот кроме вас выдержал бы еще десяток чемоданов ваших загрязнений и привязок, без которых вы никуда. Но если плот развалится  - а плавать вы учиться не хотите - то вы без вариантов пойдете ко дну. 

В момент смерти ваш ум, не привыкший к дисциплине, будет растерян, обескуражен, разозлен, будет метаться и прочее. За что ему уцепиться? Не сформировано же правильных взглядов и сосредоточения, которые могли бы послужить ему опорой.

Вообще, ритуально-магические действия - это такая попытка дать взятку экзаменующему (высшим силам, наверное), чтобы он поставил вам 5, не спрашивая знание предмета. Но смерть, как известно, взятки не берет.

И в бардо со шпаргалками не пускают.

Опять же, с помощью мантр можно засеять семена благих событий, как я уже говорила, но когда они взойдут и взойдут ли, непонятно, а с помощью правильного воззрения, веры в 4 БИ и практики можно видеть прогресс и контролировать процесс, и БОЛЕЕ ТОГО - получить Плод уже в этой жизни.

Да, и объясните вашему товарищу двумя страницами раньше, что карма - это таки закон причинно следственной связи. А то, как выяснилось, в этом у него пробел.

----------

Читтадхаммо (30.03.2013)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

> Уважаемая Пема, а что мне думать о тантре, ежели в в Википедии написано
> 
> 
> 
> Что мне думать о данном учении? Что это эзотерика какая-то. Я и прошу поэтому ссылки на надежные источники, чтобы не набирать чужих заблуждений.
> Greedy, существо, как с маленькими ногами, так и с большими, должно идти к цели, пусть со своей скоростью, пусть запинаясь и падая, а не бежать по отличной беговой дорожке в отлично оборудованном зале, глядя на изображение цели на экране великолепного телевизора, и думая при этом, что он становится к цели ближе.


Читайте не вики, а уважаемых учителей тибетского буддизма, живых носителей традиции. Разницу в источниках понимаете?

----------


## Greedy

> Вы полагаетесь на амулеты, как на плот, который, может быть, вынесет вас из стремнины. Да, и хотелось бы вам, чтобы плот кроме вас выдержал бы еще десяток чемоданов ваших загрязнений и привязок, без которых вы никуда. Но если плот развалится  - а плавать вы учиться не хотите - то вы без вариантов пойдете ко дну.


Зачем Вы резко ограничиваете практики ваджраяны исключительно тем, что там люди читают мантры и носят амулеты.
Да, они читают мантры и носят амулеты, потому что это полезно для ума. И Вы с этим не спорите.




> В момент смерти ваш ум, не привыкший к дисциплине, будет растерян, обескуражен, разозлен, будет метаться и прочее. За что ему уцепиться? Не сформировано же правильных взглядов и сосредоточения, которые могли бы послужить ему опорой.


Что касается смерти и бардо, то для этого в ваджраяне есть соответствующие комплексы визуализаций, в который условия тренировки ума приближены к соответствующим состояниям в бардо.
И для Вас наверное будет открытием, что комплексные визуализации в ваджраяне предназначены для искоренения привычки обретать новое рождение.

Так что всё много сложное, чем начитывать мантры и носить амулеты.

Те же, кто слаб способностями, скромен в намерениях, те, да, просто начитывают мантры и носят амулеты. Ради благого будущего перерождения и связи с Дхармой.
В тхераваде тоже есть целые толпы мирян, которые спокойно живут своей мирской жизнью и только копят заслугу, поддерживая местных монахов.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет уж, я лучше потрачу время на медитацию.
> По поводу начитывания мантр - если не сформированы правильные воззрения (а это понимание 4-х благородных истин, и следом за ними бвп и вв), то начитывание это превращается в магический ритуал, типа прочих ритуалов на удачу, которые используют люди, не знающие о дхамме. При понимании - соответственно это начитывание не нужно.


При понимании и медитация не нужна вообще-то. А пока понимание несовершенно, можно использовать методы для того, чтобы его усовершенствовать, к коим относятся как медитация с мантрой, так и без мантры.

Вы, тем временем, игнорируете объяснения, которые вам пишут в ответ и продолжаете превозносить методы, которые вам нравятся и принижать методы, которые вы не понимаете, и которые вам не нравятся. Зачем вы это делаете? Если вы «знаете», что мантры это плохо и они не работают, и вам никак не хочется расстаться с этим «знанием», зачем вообще задавать вопросы и что-то обсуждать?

----------

Дордже (30.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Ребята, никого не хочу обидеть, но есть что-то одно - или правильные воззрения - бвп, 4 би, вв, или колдовство с амулетами, дэвами и прочим. Это взаимоисключающие понятия, ибо - в случае колдовста, дэвов и амулетов - происходит цепляние за всю эту атрибутику, и эти привязки очень трудно искоренимы. Получается, мы меняем одни привязки на другие - где же тут освобождение?
Тут, как говорится, или крест нужно снять, или трусы одеть, как в том анекдоте. А то, что некоторые люди это смешивают, так они ж не Будды, и брать пример с них не стоит.

----------


## Greedy

> Это взаимоисключающие понятия, ибо - в случае колдовста, дэвов и амулетов - происходит цепляние за всю эту атрибутику, и эти привязки очень трудно искоренимы. Получается, мы меняем одни привязки на другие - где же тут освобождение?


Вы опять вернулись к тому, что метод должен быть один - тот, который даёт освобождение.
Хотя ещё пару страниц назад обсуждали, что методы надо рассматривать по совокупности действий. Где только самое последнее действие ведёт к освобождению, а все остальные - улучшают текущую ситуацию: повышают навыки, приводят к благоприятному рождению и т.д.

Поэтому, если хотите выкинуть всякую атрибутику, то выкинте и всякие подношения и саматху. Оставьте только випассану, ведь только она ведёт к освобождению.

----------


## Наталья

> Вы опять вернулись к тому, что метод должен быть один - тот, который даёт освобождение.
> Хотя ещё пару страниц назад обсуждали, что методы надо рассматривать по совокупности действий. Где только самое последнее действие ведёт к освобождению, а все остальные - улучшают текущую ситуацию: повышают навыки, приводят к благоприятному рождению и т.д.
> 
> Поэтому, если хотите выкинуть всякую атрибутику, то выкинте и всякие подношения и саматху. Оставьте только випассану, ведь только она ведёт к освобождению.


Я еще раз повторю - вы меняете одну привязку на другую. А метод, который ведет к освобождению - это избавление от любых привязок. В конце концов, ну не нравится вам полное освобождение (ниббана), ее никто вам не навязывает, я ее тоже боюсь, на самом деле.
НО! видеть привязки и избавляться от них вы должны научиться. Именно это, а ничто другое, гарантирует хорошее перерождение и прочие блага сансары. Именно это превращает вас из марионетки, которой управляют другие люди и ваши собственные физиологические процессы в мозгу , в хозяина положения. Освоите это - и ВЫ будете выбирать, что вам чувствовать и в каком теле рождаться. И выбирать не вслепую, исходя из слухов, домыслов, заблуждения и рекламы, а так, чтобы это пошло на благо, ЗНАЯ, ВИДЯ, как поступить, чтобы было хорошо и что это - "хорошо". Без всяких амулетов, подношений и прочего.
Вам не хочется такой свободы?

----------


## Greedy

> НО! видеть привязки и избавляться от них вы должны научиться. Именно это, а ничто другое, гарантирует хорошее перерождение и прочие блага сансары. Именно это превращает вас из марионетки, которой управляют другие люди и ваши собственные физиологические процессы в мозгу , в хозяина положения. Освоите это - и ВЫ будете выбирать, что вам чувствовать и в каком теле рождаться. И выбирать не вслепую, исходя из слухов, домыслов, заблуждения и рекламы, а так, чтобы это пошло на благо, ЗНАЯ, ВИДЯ, как поступить, чтобы было хорошо и что это - "хорошо". Без всяких амулетов, подношений и прочего.
> Вам не хочется такой свободы?


Согласно учению Будды, это самая страшная "привязка" (говоря Вашим языком) из возможных. Не растворить своё я, а дать ему почувствовать всемогущество.
К этом всемогуществу как раз и ведут всякие ритуалы, атрибутика и медитации стабилизации ума. Родитесь в мире Брахмы и вся камалока будет являться отражением Ваших личных побуждений. Проживёте там несколько десятков миллиардов лет и вернётесь обратно в низшие миры с потерей почти всего могущества. И так по кругу.
И спасти Вас сможет только стремление познать, что в мире нет ничего, что можно было бы назвать "собой", "своим" или отождествить себя с чем-то "я - вот это". Т.е. растворить чувство "себя" даже в отношении мотивации.

----------

Дордже (30.03.2013)

----------


## Aion

> ...в хозяина положения.


У положения нет хозяина. И хозяйство пусто...  :Smilie: 




> О строитель дома, ты видишь! Ты уже не построишь снова дома. 
> Все твои стропила разрушены, конёк на крыше уничтожен. 
> Разум на пути к развеществлению достиг уничтожения желаний.
> 
> *Дхаммапада,154*

----------

Ритл (30.03.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Ребята, никого не хочу обидеть, но есть что-то одно - или правильные воззрения - бвп, 4 би, вв, или колдовство с амулетами, дэвами и прочим. Это взаимоисключающие понятия, ибо - в случае колдовста, дэвов и амулетов - происходит цепляние за всю эту атрибутику, и эти привязки очень трудно искоренимы. Получается, мы меняем одни привязки на другие - где же тут освобождение?
> Тут, как говорится, или крест нужно снять, или трусы одеть, как в том анекдоте. А то, что некоторые люди это смешивают, так они ж не Будды, и брать пример с них не стоит.


На Шри Ланке в каждом втором (если не первом) храме (в смысле доме образов) вот такая троица присутствует:

Слева направо (расположились у ног Будды): Вишну, Суман (бог горы Шри Пады) и Катарагама (Сканда-Муругун).
Не попал в кадр еще Натха (Авалокитешвара) и по-моему там в углу еще Ганеша был.

Как-то так: без трусов и с крестиком. :Smilie:

----------

Aion (30.03.2013), Alex (30.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Согласно учению Будды, это самая страшная "привязка" (говоря Вашим языком) из возможных. Не растворить своё я, а дать ему почувствовать всемогущество.
> *К этом всемогуществу как раз и ведут всякие ритуалы, атрибутика и медитации стабилизации ума.* Родитесь в мире Брахмы и вся камалока будет являться отражением Ваших личных побуждений. Проживёте там несколько десятков миллиардов лет и вернётесь обратно в низшие миры с потерей почти всего могущества. И так по кругу.
> И спасти Вас сможет только стремление познать, что в мире нет ничего, что можно было бы назвать "собой", "своим" или отождествить себя с чем-то "я - вот это". Т.е. растворить чувство "себя" даже в отношении мотивации.


 - ну вот ведь прекрасно понимаете, к чему ведут ритуалы и атрибутика! Зачем же спорите?  :Kiss:

----------


## Дордже

Нее, Наташа это вы не правы, Будда дал нам и мантры и дхарани,значит это правильно. а раз вы отрицаете так рьяно его слова и все доки вам параллельны, значит в глубине души вас что-то неустраивает в вашей традиции и вам оч хочется поболтать с нами) даже в психологии про это есть про латентные склонности)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ребята, никого не хочу обидеть, но есть что-то одно - или правильные воззрения - бвп, 4 би, вв, или колдовство с амулетами, дэвами и прочим.


А в Ваджраяне нет никакого колдовства с дэвами. Там и есть только одно —чистая Дхарма Будды, ведущая к освобождению. И если Вы из этой Дхармы принимаете только небольшую часть, которая совпадает с написанным в ПК и поэтому не вызывает у вас баттхёрта, это ваше право и это чудесно и замечательно, что вы её практикуете.

А то, что вы устроили священную войну против всего остального, что вам не нравится, это неправильно. Потому что как минимум вы тратите драгоценное время не на медитацию, а на развитие ненависти на форуме. Поэтому перестаньте холиварить и идите лучше медитировать. Попрактикуйте метту к последователям Ваджраяны  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (31.03.2013), Lion Miller (31.03.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.03.2013), Дхармананда (31.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.03.2013), Ритл (31.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (01.04.2013), Эделизи (31.03.2013)

----------


## Дордже

для Натальи: практика мантры,это стадия зарождения, начальная стадия,потом дальше ритуалы ну оч упрощаются и на стадии завершения их нет совсем

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет уж, я лучше потрачу время на медитацию.
> По поводу начитывания мантр - если не сформированы правильные воззрения (а это понимание 4-х благородных истин, и следом за ними бвп и вв), то начитывание это превращается в магический ритуал, типа прочих ритуалов на удачу, которые используют люди, не знающие о дхамме. При понимании - соответственно это начитывание не нужно.
> 
> Более того, начитывая мантры ( я не отменяю действия ритуалов и амулетов) - засевая карму таким образом благими семенами, вы не можете знать, когда они взойдут. На самом деле, небольшая вероятност, что они взойдут именно в этой жизни, а насчет следующего воплощения - что там взойдет в бардо, какие факторы определят следующее рождение, будет зависить от того, насколько вы сможете сохранить уравновешенный настрой и не впасть в омрачения в момент смерти.
> 
> А это не шуточки, и не симулятор, смерть - это самая реальная реальность. Будете ли вы готовы к встрече с ней, сумеете ли сохранить благой настрой для последующего рождения в хорошем уделе, если у вас нет опыта управления умом хотя бы в медитационном состоянии? Вы полагаетесь на амулеты, как на плот, который, может быть, вынесет вас из стремнины. Да, и хотелось бы вам, чтобы плот кроме вас выдержал бы еще десяток чемоданов ваших загрязнений и привязок, без которых вы никуда. Но если плот развалится  - а плавать вы учиться не хотите - то вы без вариантов пойдете ко дну.


Начитывание мантры это тоже медитация. При понимании 4 БИ и т.д. это становится еще действеннее. Засевая карму благими семенами любыми вы также не можете знать когда они взойдут и самая лучшая подготовка к смерти это конечно благая карма. Ваджраяна базируется на том же самом что вы и говорите.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ритл

Наталья! До Вадржаяны ой как далеко. Слышала в лекциях ЕС Далай Ламы, что у долго практикующих йогинов меняется физическое тело. оно не такое, как у нас. Идет перераспределение энергии по тонким каналам, перегруппировка нейронов. И это достигается техниками Вадржаяны.

----------


## Ашвария

> Наталья! До Вадржаяны ой как далеко. Слышала в лекциях ЕС Далай Ламы, что у долго практикующих йогинов меняется физическое тело. оно не такое, как у нас. Идет перераспределение энергии по тонким каналам, перегруппировка нейронов. И это достигается техниками Вадржаяны.


Это чистая правда.
Только про перегруппировки нейронов никаких сведений нет в науке физиологии.
Изменяются реакции организма на некоторые лекарства.Повышается переносимость стрессовых ситуаций. Стабилизируется масса тела не зависимо от питания, если не зациклились на нём.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Наталья. Вы книги по моим ссылкам прочитали? Например, в книге ЕС Далай Ламы "Буддийская практика, путь к жизни, полной смысла" четко написано:




> Нравственность, медитация и мудрость — вот та последовательность, в которой следует практиковать, и вот почему: 
> 
> • Для того чтобы мудрость, которая заключается в особого рода проницательности, освободила вас от помех к правильному пониманию, а также сделала совершенно невозможными ошибочные состояния ума, необходима медитация — состояние полной однонаправленности, в котором устранены все внутренние отвлекающие факторы. В противном случае ум окажется слишком рассеянным и мудрость не будет иметь никакой силы, точно так же как пламя свечи не даст много света на ветру. Следовательно, медитация должна предшествовать обретению мудрости. 
> 
> • Однонаправленная медитация предполагает устранение таких внутренних отвлекающих факторов, как излишняя расслабленность либо, наоборот, возбужденность ума. Но прежде для этого следует освободиться от внешних отвлекающих факторов — путем тренировки в нравственности, подразумевающей постоянное внимание и осознанность по отношению к словам и действиям. Иными словами, нужно всегда отдавать себе отчет в том, что вы делаете и говорите. Не совладав с этими очевидными факторами, невозможно преодолеть и более тонкие внутренние. Постоянство внимания позволяет достичь умиротворенной стабильности ума, поэтому практика нравственности должна предшествовать практике медитации. 
> 
> По моему собственному опыту, принятие монашеских обетов способствовало снижению моей внешней устремленности и деятельности, благодаря чему я смог больше сосредоточиться на духовном развитии. Обеты воздержания от бесцельных слов и действий заставили меня осмысливать свое поведение и обращать внимание на то, что происходит в моем уме. Иными словами, даже когда я не занимался целенаправленно медитацией, мне приходилось следить за тем, чтобы мой ум не рассеивался, — тем самым я постоянно подталкивал его к однонаправленному, интроспективному созерцанию. И всё это, безусловно, основывалось на обете нравственности. Рассматривая три упомянутые практики — нравственность, медитацию и мудрость, — мы видим, что каждая из них является фундаментом для последующей. (Такой порядок ясно виден в истории жизни самого Будды.) Таким образом, духовное развитие всегда базируется на соответствующем нравственном поведении.


А Вы все продолжаете о шнурочках.

В Ламриме Цонкапы, знаменитого ваджраянца - развитие памятования о смерти:




> 3) Размышление о том, что в час смерти все, кроме Дхармы, бесполезно
> 
> Три [предпосылки] следующие:
> 
> В то время, когда увидишь необходимость отправляться в мир иной, 
> (а) не сможешь увести с собою ни одного из близких тебе родственников или друзей, любящих и весьма скорбящих по тебе; 
> (б) не сможешь унести малейшей частицы приятного [сердцу] богатства, сколь много ты его ни имел бы; 
> (в) оставишь даже плоть и кости, что уж говорить об остальном.
> 
> Думайте: "Итак, все блага этой жизни покинут меня и, оставив их, неизбежно уйду в мир иной, и это случится сегодня", - и размышляйте о том, что в то время одна лишь Дхарма будет Прибежищем, защитником и верным другом.


http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim17.html

А Вы все о шнурочках. Да поймите Вы, один, сам по себе ТОЛЬКО ШНУРОЧЕК никто не использует - там всегда есть ментальная привязка самой настоящей буддийской практики.

Вы действительно не прочитали ни одного нашего ответа.

----------

Ашвария (31.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Пема, в процессе я. В книгах всё благолепно, но вот видала я, как выходят после сотни-другой простираний кагьюповцы, все в поту, красные, возбужденные, бешено вращая глазами, сжимая челюсти. И на лице их читается не умиротворение ума (как наверное, должно быть), а "когда же это, блин, наконец, закончится?".

----------


## Нико

> но вот видала я, как выходят после сотни-другой простираний кагьюповцы, все в поту, красные, возбужденные, бешено вращая глазами, сжимая челюсти. И на лице их читается не умиротворение ума (как наверное, должно быть), а "когда же это, блин, наконец, закончится?".


Страшно.  :EEK!:

----------


## Greedy

> но вот видала я, как выходят после сотни-другой простираний кагьюповцы, все в поту, красные, возбужденные, бешено вращая глазами, сжимая челюсти. И на лице их читается не умиротворение ума (как наверное, должно быть), а "когда же это, блин, наконец, закончится?".


Значит работают простирания. Себялюбие выпячивается очень сильно. Простирания не предназначены для успокоения ума. Они предназначены для ликвидации чувства собственной важности. Вышедшие наружу проблемы ума решаются практикой Ваджрасатвы, а оставшаяся пустота наполняется практикой подношения мандалы. И окончательно ум направляется на путь истинный ударной дозой гуру-йоги.

Вы наблюдали тех, кто закончил или сделал несколько нёндро?

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Значит работают простирания. Себялюбие выпячивается очень сильно. Простирания не предназначены для успокоения ума. Они предназначены для ликвидации чувства собственной важности.


+100500. Когда Гуру спрашивал, что делать с ЧСВ, он советовал именно простирания.

----------


## Наталья

**Вы наблюдали тех, кто закончил или сделал несколько нёндро?** - таковых мне не попадалось. Я даже так навскидку не вспомню тех, кто сделал все простирания, а уж всё остальное ...

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> **Вы наблюдали тех, кто закончил или сделал несколько нёндро?** - таковых мне не попадалось. Я даже так навскидку не вспомню тех, кто сделал все простирания, а уж всё остальное ...


А я знаю многих таких. Некоторые по пять раз все нгондро сделали. И это не предел....

----------

Aion (31.03.2013), Германн (31.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Нико, мне вот один момент туманен - в тхераваде джханы - плод медитации самадхи и випашьяны. Ведь, как я понимаю, это и есть главные этапы пути, ведущего к ниббане, во-первых это показатель того, что ум очищен должным образом, во-вторых, ничего так не вдохновляет, как познание буддийских истин на собственном опыте, а не в виде книжных постулатов. А в ваджра- и махаяне - какая практика используется для их обретения? И когда она даётся?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нико, мне вот один момент туманен - в тхераваде джханы - плод медитации самадхи и випашьяны. Ведь, как я понимаю, это и есть главные этапы пути, ведущего к ниббане, во-первых это показатель того, что ум очищен должным образом, во-вторых, ничего так не вдохновляет, как познание буддийских истин на собственном опыте, а не в виде книжных постулатов. А в ваджра- и махаяне - какая практика используется для их обретения? И когда она даётся?


В 4 и 5 томе Ламрима Цонкапы :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, в процессе я. В книгах всё благолепно, но вот видала я, как выходят после сотни-другой простираний кагьюповцы, все в поту, красные, возбужденные, бешено вращая глазами, сжимая челюсти. И на лице их читается не умиротворение ума (как наверное, должно быть), а "когда же это, блин, наконец, закончится?".


И Вы на этом основании делаете выводы? И о спокойствии ума судите по внешнему благолепию?

Обуздание своего ума, вообще-то не всегда на вид благолепный процесс, точно также, как у марафонца после марафона на лице не читается никакого умиротворения после забега. Но после 50 000 простираний уже так сильно заставлять себя не приходится, и если делать усилия осознанно в нужном направлении, результат в силу причинно-следственной связи будет. Вы попробуйте в движении обращаться к Прибежищу, с пожеланием всем существам достичь Пробуждения - фиксируя ум каждый раз на этой мысли с мотивацией. Это та же медитация в движении. Или в Тхераваде нет такой? 

Мирненькая сидящая медитация может ничего общего не иметь ни с шаматхой, ни с випашьяной. А простирания - могут иметь.

----------


## Наталья

**И Вы на этом основании делаете выводы? И о спокойствии ума судите по внешнему благолепию?** А на каком основании мне делать вывод? Те кагью, которые попадались на жизненном пути, были весьма неугомонны, очень привязаны к чувственным удовольствиям, и весьма неуравновешены. Хотя практиковали долгое время.

----------


## Greedy

> Те кагью, которые попадались на жизненном пути, были весьма неугомонны, очень привязаны к чувственным удовольствиям, и весьма неуравновешены. Хотя практиковали долгое время.


Если Вы не встречали ни одного кагью, кто бы даже сделал все простирания, то что Вы называете под "практиковали долгое время"?
А так да, методы, которые даются людям через Оле, притягивают людей с очень сильным эмоциональным вовлечением и как раз для них и предназначены.

----------


## Дордже

Наталья в Ваджраяне шаматху\випашьяну практикуют точно также. либо как самостоятельную практику,либо в контексте гуру-йоги,либо в контексте любой практики любого йидама. там всегда по тексту идет момент (после мантр и визуализаций) про "растворить ум и пребывать без усилий сколько сможете..". это является самым важным моментом

ну и если сильно не циклиться,правильная практика простираний - это всегда либо шаматха (там надо оч сильно концетрироваться на древе объектов Прибежища и т.д),либо випашьяна,все зависит как ум направляется..

----------


## Наталья

**Если Вы не встречали ни одного кагью, кто бы даже сделал все простирания, то что Вы называете под "практиковали долгое время"?** Лет пять и более. Знали весь пантеон, мантры и прочее. В Оле-тур не раз съездили. Каждый день практиковали медитацию на 17-го кармапу. Алтарь у них был.

----------


## Greedy

> **Если Вы не встречали ни одного кагью, кто бы даже сделал все простирания, то что Вы называете под "практиковали долгое время"?** Лет пять и более. Знали весь пантеон, мантры и прочее. В Оле-тур не раз съездили. Каждый день практиковали медитацию на 17-го кармапу. Алтарь у них был.


Не 17-го, а 16-го. Но при этом не сделали нёндро и/или не получили личную практику.
Они прошли большой путь, и, скорее всего, многое сумели исправить в своём уме. Но впереди ещё долгий путь.

Если, действительно, хотите составить мнение о результатах в кагью, то сами съездите в Оле-тур или близко пообщайтесь с теми, кто сделал нёндро и выполняет индивидуальные практики.

----------


## Наталья

Greedy , спасибо за предложение, но не ))) Мне их хватило, до сих пор в глазах мельтешит )))

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy , спасибо за предложение, но не ))) Мне их хватило, до сих пор в глазах мельтешит )))


Тогда отдавайте себе отчёт, что Вы знакомы не с плодами практик кагью, а с сырым материалом, для которого предназначены практики именно этой линии.
Если же Вас воротит от этого "сырого материала", то, вероятнее всего, и данные практики Вам не подойдут.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, ничего страшного. Наталью, правда, напугали слегка ваджраянскими шнурочками, но меня удивляет, что о всех буддистах и о всех шнурочках она судит именно на основе того однобокого опыта. Но это самозащитная реакция.

Тхеравада, так тхеравада. Без шнурочков, так без шнурочков.  :Smilie:

----------

